# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Les victimes du refuge de Becej

## tatmikina

Ici je mettrai les hommages à tous les chiens qui chaque jour meurent là bas sans que personne ne le sache.
Du boulot pour ce post, mais je vais essayer de m'y engager!

----------


## capucine2345

:grrr:  sale post mais tu as raison Tatmikina, 

un à leur mémoire 
et deux pour que leur malheur serve aux autres 

Malgrè tout j'espère que ce post sera plutôt calme    ::

----------


## tatmikina

Voilà, ce teckel est arrivé au refuge fin octobre. En dix jours, il n'a rien mangé. Je le montrai au véto tous les jours, et le véto disait, mais non c'est rien, il va se remplumer. J'insistais, je voyais bien que ça n'allait pas. Et un jour, il a fait des convulsions, il était déjà glacé avant même de mourir. Un superbe teckel jeune               ...mais squelettique.

Quand je l'ai isolé...il était déjà plus ou moins trop tard. 




Le petit loup est mort dans une grande souffrance, le corps tout contracté, véto impassible, impuissant, nul.

----------


## momo

Pauvre petit coeur 
Repose en paix petit ange

----------


## Chanel5

Pauvre titou

----------


## cadoumette

Pauvre petit loup 
Repose en paix

----------


## vidau fabienne

il me rapelle mon teckel dédé de mon enfance    ::   tous les loulous n ont pas la chance de rencontrer la bonne personne au bon moment   :grrr: 
 ::   petit pere

----------


## Loulette

::   ::   ::

----------


## marjoriebis

Repose en paix jeune teckel, tu ne souffres plus.

Merci à toi de t'être intéressé à lui...................

----------


## danyhu

terrible!!!!! pauvre petit loulou si beau!      ::

----------


## Loulette

il est dans un tel etat que soit de la ou il vient ils l ont laissé crever de faim ,et plus problable ,ce pauvre petit devait etre truffé de maladies! mon Dieu quelles souffrances certains animaux doivent endurer   ::

----------


## barroux79

c'est trop triste, cette petite si belle    ::  

repose en paix ma louloutte, tu va enfin être heureuse 

les choses vont peut etre changer , un cas comme ça pourquoi ne pas la prendre à la maison , c'est du gachi  :grrr:

----------


## capucine2345

J'en suis malade, pauvre tit lou 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## huet

La petite bouille et savoir qu'il a souffert. 
Repose en paix petit bonhomme, tu es plus heureux au paradis des loulous.

----------


## arizon

repose en paix la ou tu est tu ne soufre pllus

----------


## fanzy

repose en paix pauvre loulou tu as rejoins le parasis des animaux,pays ou on ne souffre plus et ou on y est heureux pour l'éternité

----------


## sabine74

Photos déchirantes. 
Ce petit bout tout entier dégage une grande détresse, une énorme souffrance.
Au revoir petit coeur, tu n'auras plus jamais mal.

----------


## mandine1201

pauvre petit loulous
 repose en paix   

 véto incompétent

----------


## tatmikina

oui, là est tout le problème!!

----------


## Flo13

Oh la la, je sens que ce post va être terriblement difficile à supporter!
Pauvre petit teckel qui ouvre la marche, avec toute cette souffrance dans son regard.    ::

----------


## cadoumette

C'est sujet très difficile, mais merci pour eux car comme cela ils ne seront pas partis dans l'indiférence totale.
Nous serons tous là avec eux 

Vraiment un grand MERCI à toi!!!

----------


## tatmikina

Le teckel ouvre la marche, car je n'ai aps eu le temps de poster les nouveaux depuis lui.

*AUJOURD 'HUI  LA NOUVELLE EST TOMBEE :

le 15 décembre, 50 chiens sont euthanasiés.
SI nous ne "choisissons" pas, ce sera au hasard.*

----------


## mandine1201

hoooooooooooooo non  
mais pourquoi ? 

pauvre loulous, c'est tres dur d'entendre cela

----------


## tatmikina

pour l'instant je suis trop sous le choc
je vais lancer une campagne de diffusion cet après midi pour mobilisation générale

----------


## mandine1201

ok tatmikina, je suis de tout cur avec toi  
et gros calin d'encouragement, faut pas baisser les bras

----------


## capucine2345

> *AUJOURD 'HUI  LA NOUVELLE EST TOMBEE :
> 
> le 15 décembre, 50 chiens sont euthanasiés.
> SI nous ne "choisissons" pas, ce sera au hasard.*


 :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cadoumette

C'est horrible!!!!

----------


## capucine2345

De loulette :

""le 15 decembre, c est la date indiquee du dédut des tueries a Becej! j aurai aujourd hui une pensee toute particuliere pour cet endroit""

Moi aussi, puissent ils trouver un monde meilleur   :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Et une pensée toute particulière pour TAMIKINA qui connait tellement bien ces chiens    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## huet

Une grande pensée pour tous ces pauvres *innocents, * qui vont quitter ce monde de m....  
Reposez en paix dans un monde meilleur........

----------


## r'is27

Pour moi c'est une journée de deuil aujourd'hui, tous ces pauvres malheureux sacrifiés au refuge de becej, les adultes, les malades, les handicapés et les petits chiots qui n'ont jamais demandés à naître, c'est d'une tristesse à mourrir. J'espère au moins qu'ils partiront sans souffrir, mais j'ai quand même un doute lorsqu'on voit la boucherie des opérations.

Reposez en paix les loulous, petits  

Une pensée pour Tamikina pour qui cette journée doit être terrible

----------


## cadoumette

Nous pensons tous très fort à vous et nous vous pleurons, que vous soyez beau, moche, vieux, jeune, malade, handicapée ou non...
J'espère que où vous allez le monde seras meilleur... 

Nous vivons vraiment dans un monde de M....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatmikina

EUTHA reportée.
"seuls" les très malades et très vieux vont être piqués.
Je ne sais ni quel chien ni quand exactement...

----------


## Loulette

alors une pensee pour ceux qui quittent la vie aujourd hui..............................

----------


## Missmoka

Une énorme pensée à tous ceux qui s'en sont allés aujourd'hui!    ::   :ange2: 

Notre monde est tellement triste et cruel j'ose espérer que vous serez mieux là haut

----------


## Emmajii

Bonsoir

*Merci à ces chiens d'avoir existés....*

Cette épreuve nous l'avons vécue autour d'eux et avec eux
par le biais de TATMIKINA :
L'injustice dont ils sont les victimes,
Les applications et sanctions arbitraires auquelles la société humaine les soumet, 
La quasi indifférence dans laquelle leur éxécution se déroule,...

Tout ceci nous oblige plus que jamais à faire le point sur nos choix de vie !
et à maintenir ce cap du respect que l'on doit à tout être vivant.

----------


## capucine2345

> Bonsoir
> 
> *Merci à ces chiens d'avoir existés....*
> 
> Cette épreuve nous l'avons vécue autour d'eux et avec eux
> par le biais de TATMIKINA :
> L'injustice dont ils sont les victimes,
> Les applications et sanctions arbitraires auquelles la société humaine les soumet, 
> La quasi indifférence dans laquelle leur éxécution se déroule,...
> ...


OH combien je suis OK   :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   pour vous les loulous 
 :bisous3:  pensées pour ceux et celles qui tentent de vous aider   ::

----------


## capucine2345

Une tite pensée à ces pauvres poilus qu'on aura pas pu sauver

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Mais grace à Alice 7 chiens viennent d'arriver en France = 7 de sauvé 

C'est tellement beaucoup et peu à la fois

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

7 chiens de sauvés et tous les autres euthanasiés?????

----------


## huet



----------


## tatmikina

Il reste 186 chiens dans le refuge.
Les chiots ne comptent pas. 

Pour l'instant l'euthanasie est reportée car de 200 on est passés à 186, donc ça a calmé les autorités. Surtout que 2 nouveaux employés ont été embauchés et le budget nourriture et soins augmenté.

Sur ce post je ne peux pas mettre tous ceux qui meurent, ils sont trop nombreux, et les photos trop laides. Ce post est déprimant. 
Pour les chiots, ils ne les amènent plus au "trou", ils les jettent dans le champ d'à côté par dessus le grillage.
Et le trou, si je vous mets des photos, vous ne voudrez plus jamais visiter mes posts. 

C'est sûr que là bas, c'est trash. J'ai trop de photos horribles.  
Sachez juste que 10 à 15 chiots meurent par semaine là bas, c'est un véritable calvaire.

----------


## mandine1201

mon dieu mais quelle horreur    :beurk: 

on pense tous au pauvre malheureux qui meur chaque jours laba    ::

----------


## boubou60

::   ::   ::

----------


## Murielle09

On voit l'horreur du trou sur la petite vidéo, c'est très parlant !!!!!!
Je serre fort Merlin dans mes bras quand j'y pense !

----------


## topaz38

regarder la vidéo,elle est très touchante

----------


## Blacky

Que ces pauvres loulous reposent en paix  

Quel dommage qu on puisse pas sauver tous ces malheureux chiens, chats etc sur terre

----------


## MeelOH

C'est tellement triste tout ça.    ::  

Que tous ces chiens reposent en paix, en espérant qu'il découvre un monde meilleur ! Il n'y a pas pire de toute façon.

----------


## tatmikina

Alors ça change tout le temps...

L'euthanasie se fera de nuit.
Livia mon employée doit donc mettre les chiens à adopter en France dans une cage la nuit avant de partir, car l'opération n'étant pas officielle, je ne peux pas envoyer de pétition. ils vont faire ça la nuit... 

grr quelle horreur
j'attends un matin que Livia me dise quels sont les 10 disparus...
c'est scandaleux, quand on pense que nous on se démène ici pour en sauver 10, et eux leur solution c'est d'en piquer 10 de l'autre coté, et quand je dis piquer je suis gentille, les moyens ne sont pas corrects, ce serait un luxe!

les chiens ont froid et faim,
et les chiots continuent à mourir en pagaille.


Quand je poste ici, ça me dérange toujours,
les chiens là bas sont tous victimes, qu'ils soient morts ou non,
car ils souffrent,
mais pas victimes du refuge, tous les chiens du pays, même ceux des rues, sont victimes,
victimes de la société humaine

----------


## lumineuse

Bonsoir,

Je me suis "forcée" a regarder la vidéo en entier, et tant pis pour les larmes sur le clavier... Vous avez fait un si bon travail de montage que dès les premières images j'ai eu l'estomac noué.
Bravo à vous de ce que vous faites. Je ne peux en faire autant (bénévolement ou financièrement) mais m'autorisez vous a utiliser cette vidéo sur ma page Facebook et ainsi mettre une image REELLE à cette horreur et toute cette douleur. J'y ai déjà mis le lien pour votre action (don pour votre voyage de sauvetage et pour les croquettes).

J'ai aussi fait suivre un mail à mes (quelques) contacts en leur demandant de regarder leurs fonds d'armoires pour y trouver de vieilles couvertures. Pour le moment pas de réponses positives, mais je ne désespère pas.

Quand a moi, j'ai mis de côté quelques couvertures et une 20aines (pour le moment) de grands cartons. Est il possible de vous les faire parvenir rapidement (avant votre départ..). Je vis dans le sud 77.

Tenez moi au courant.

Et encore MERCI...

----------


## deboow

[center:n6rlhyny]Je n&#39;ose même pas regarder la vidéo, rien que lire le post me donne envie de vomir et me fond monter les larmes !
Comment peut-on faire sa ? Je crois que jeter les chiots par le grillage sa me.. mon dieu aucun respect  

Pauvre animaux victime de la connerie humaine  

Alala.. Les gens qui meurent ont en parlent encore et toujours mais les pauvres animaux qui meurent chaque jour dans d&#39;atroce souffrance sa non !  [/center:n6rlhyny]

----------


## tatmikina

toute aide sera bénéfique.
j'avais commencé par mettre cette vidéo en privé, mais maintenant beaucoup de gens l'ont vue... donc je pourrais presque la faire passer en publique, ça m'est égal maintenant, la vérité doit être connue...

c'est à cause de ç que je me bats tous les jours, mais je crois que j'y laisse ma peau,
étant seule, je manque un peu de courage parfois face à toutes ces âmes...

ok pour diffuser la vidéo donc

pour les couvertures, attention, ils font barrage à la frontière, c'est trop compliqué!!!!

----------


## florannie

BRAVO POUR CE QUE VOUS FAITES
LA VIDEO PREND LES TRIPES
LA BAS LE SORT DE TOUS CES 4 PATTES EST ENCORE PIRE QU ICI
C EST EN VENANT SUR DES FORUMS COMME RESCUE ET EN LISANT DES POSTS COMME CEUX LA QUE L ON PREND CONSCIENCE DE CERTAINES CHOSES
CA NOUS REND HUMBLES...

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::    j'ai inclue cette vidéo dans ma signature en espérant que beaucoup de personnes la verront    ::   ::

----------


## CHLOEE67

Heu je viens de prendre en cours de route ce post, c'est horrible mais ce refuge ou plutôt ce mouroir se situe où dans quel pays ? 
Que peut on faire si tout est bloqué à la frontière ?

----------


## capucine2345

> Heu je viens de prendre en cours de route ce post, c'est horrible mais ce refuge ou plutôt ce mouroir se situe où dans quel pays ? 
> Que peut on faire si tout est bloqué à la frontière ?


En SERBIE   :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2: 

Avec de la persévération, de l'argent et une grande chaine de solidarité on arrive à sortir des chiens de là-bas    ::   ::   ::  

Si le coeur vous en dit, toute aide est là bien venue    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CHLOEE67

Oui mais hormis les dons que peut on faire de plus concrêtement

----------


## capucine2345

> Oui mais hormis les dons que peut on faire de plus concrêtement


Ben   :hein:  :hein:  ..................... adopter un poilu   :hein2:  :hein2: 

 ::   Ou bien être FA  :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 

 ::   Ou bien faire du co-voiturage   :kao2:  :kao2:  :kao2: 

Je suis sûre qu'il y a bien d'autres aides concrètes à apporter mais il est vrai que l'aide financière est importante    ::

----------


## tatmikina

oui... faire FA pour les chiens de l'est!!
ils sont si nombreux!!
pour leur donner une chance de faire une première étape en France, se retaper, et repartir vers une nouvelle vie...
une autre chance pour eux...

----------


## tiff02

en regardant tout sa je suis triste et regrette d'etre impuissante devant autant d'horreur de la part des humains abandonner des bebes chiot ou n'importe quel chiens est inimaginable. 

Je ne comprend vraiment pas les gens qui puissent faire sa a ces petits loulous.  

Enfin j'ai une grande pensée envers ces loulous qui meurent, que leur ames repose en paix au paradis des chiens.

----------


## tatmikina

*bye bye bambi...*  mon tout doux...
j'aurais voulu te caresser plus, être là pour toi...te trouver une maison...

----------


## momo

Petit BAMBI 
Repose en paix joli petit coeur 
Maintenant,tu ne connaitras plus jamais la souffrance 
Que lui est il arrivé à ce petit loulou

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## tatmikina

il a été tué par la meute.
retrouvé éventré un matin...
c'est le risque qu'ils courent tous hélas. 70 % des chiens meurent de ça, avant les maladies.
10 boxes et 200 chiens.

----------


## tatmikina

bambi était un dominé.

----------


## tiff02

le pauvre loulou, une mort horrible, qu'il repose en paix maintenant il est heureux au paradis des chiens

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::    pauvre Bambi   :amour3:   quelle mort atroce pour ce si joli toutou    ::   ::   ::

----------


## tatmikina

oui... 
c'est hélas la première cause de décès là bas...

----------


## tatmikina

grosse euthanasie prévue à Becej fin mars, risque d'y avoir une cinquantaine de victimes.

SVP...lisez et diffusez au maximum, ils ont besoin d'aide.

http://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/prote ... -6548.html


 ::

----------


## tatmikina

http://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/prote ... -6548.html

----------


## tatmikina

*Lisica est morte.

Morte des blessures suite à l'attaque de la meute.
Elle n'a pas survécu à son état de choc.

ça, ça n'arrive pas en France par exemple.

elle est morte sans connaître le bonheur
on a beau tout faire pour aider le refuge sur place, tout, 

elle est morte.*


elle devait être adoptée dans un mois.

----------


## loulouk

pauvre louloute   partie sans avoir pu connaitre la chaleur d'une famille

----------


## Lili03

Ce que j'avais peur de LIRE est arrivée !!! j'ai pas de mot pour dire ma colère et ma douleur et surtout je pense à LISICA   qui avait trouvé sa famille !!! Repose en paix, ma belle, ici le monde est trop cruel !!!

----------


## betty42

pauvre petite repose en paix

----------


## walabette

Je suis extrèmement triste. Je lis tous les posts concernant les chiens de Becej, comme beaucoup d'autres rescuriens; le sort de cette petite chienne allait enfin tourner, une famille l'attendait.....
Quelle vie de douleurs ! au revoir Lisica, à défaut d'autre chose, nous avons pensé à toi.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Courage à son adoptante, et une pensée pour les chiens encore là bas

----------


## r'is27

Pauvre Lisica, traumatisée par les hommes, tuée par ses congénères, si près du bonheur c'est trop injuste ma belle.

Soit heureuse là haut plus personne ne pourra te faire de mal, au revoir Lisica

----------


## momo

LISICA  tu etais si pres du bonheur 
Repose en paix jolie puce...tu n auras plus jamais mal maintenant

----------


## POLKA67

On ne t'oubliera pas LISICA   car tu étais vraiment unique, cela fait mal de savoir que tu aurais pu être sauvée à quelques semaines près.....

----------


## Murielle09

Pauvre toutoune si près du bonheur !
Je suis si triste

----------


## tatmikina

il aurait suffi qu'ils la mettent dans un box le temps de l'adoption...

----------


## beryl

C'est vrai il suffirait de mettre dans un boxe à part tous les chiens qui sont susceptibles de venir et cela eviterait les accidents et une énorme déception pour l'adoptant.Franchement Tatmikina tu connais mon opinion à ce sujet  ils ont un comportement inqualifiable vis à vis de toute l'equipe que nous formons. Il y a une depense folle en energie stress et tout le reste. Je pense que pour ta sante il faudra certainement le coeur lourd oriente nos energies vers d'autres refuges qui accepteront notre aide. En plus il y a sur le post des personnes qui connaissent des gens influents profitons en pour faire le bien là où il sera apprécié et efficace.
Pour ce qui est des valises et du vermifuge je ne comprends pas tres bien ils seraient à 30 minutes de route du refuge chez Monika mais Monika n'habite elle pas en Allemagne ?Beryl

----------


## tatmikina

oui tu as raison, et je suis en train de penser très fort à mettre mon énergie ailleurs, là où la considération et la coopération existe.
tant ont besoin.

lisica, c'est pour moi le top du top.
j'ai écrit hier pour dire à quel point j'étais impressionnée qu'elle ait pu mourir.
ça ne serait jamais arrivé si j'avais été là.

j'en ai plus que marre.
ils n'ont même pas répondu. rien.

(Monika a son refuge à 30 minutes du refuge de Becej
elle vit à cheval entre est et ouest.)

----------


## chupachup

Quelques clichés de Lisica au refuge...

Ici à gauche



La blanche du milieu

----------


## tatmikina

arrête c'est horrible

----------


## beryl

Ils sont vraiment trop trop nombreux dans les parcs les accidents sont inevitables, je pense que si nous avions continué à aider ce refuge cela aurait pu etre un objectif de notre part: des enclos plus petits avec moins de chiens pour qu'il vivent plus sereinement leur detention mais c'est tout simplement l'horreur.On remarque  de part son attitude que la chienne est craintive et qu'elle attend un évènement, j'ai bien peur qu'elle savait ce qui allait lui arriver.beryl

----------


## huet

La puce est terrorifiée au millieu de cette meute.    Cela devait être un calvaire pour elle.   La peur au ventre quotidiennement. Elle a eu raison d'avoir peur. La mort est arrivée de la façon dont elle devait le prévoir dans sa petite tête petite bouchonne!!!!!! 
Repose en paix petite puce.  Rejoins tous ceux qui sont morts dans les même conditions que toi ou pas d'ailleurs.

----------


## tatmikina

elle avait toujours cette posture...
c'est pourquoi je me suis efforcée de trouver pour elle une solution.

les chiens là bas perdent leur joie de vivre, ils sont mentalement détruits.
je dirais que dans les boxes c'est à peu près pareil.

ça fait deux ans que je leur propose d'ouvrir l'espace deeeière pour y mettre tous les chiens impressionnés par la meute.
rien ne bouge.

une fois une vitre a été cassée dans la salle véto, pendant un an, ils m'ont dit oui oui on le fait.
et puis au bout d'un an, j'en ai eu marre que le vent s'engouffre dans la salle de convalescence, et j'ai décidé de la changer moi même (ils m'avaient dit de pas le faire, la municipalité DOIT s'en occuper), je l'ai fait quand même :  

ça m'a pris : 10 euros, 3/4 d'heure.


le champs derrière peut être exploité, faut une journée, quelques piquets, du grillage, un peu de bonne volonté...
oui oui on va le faire...
c'est comme les valises...elles sont arrivées un mois après

cette chienne est morte à cause de la meute, mais aussi d'une grande négligence
je commence même à me dire que si je n'avais pas demandé à ce qu'ils lui fassent le vaccin, elle n'aurait pas été perturbée dans sa routine et n'aurait pas été stressée donc pas attaquée

Lisica en fait n'était pas attaquée par les autres
comme par hasard, elle se fait choper juste après le vaccin...

----------


## huet

*Lisica en fait n'était pas attaquée par les autres
comme par hasard, elle se fait choper juste après le vaccin...*


Cela veut dire, que tout cela serait plus ou moins provoqué????? 
C'est vraiment   , plus que cela...........

----------


## loulouk

ce que veut dire tatmikina c'est que le comportement de la chienne a changée, plus stréssée par la préparation du voyage son comportement était forcément différent, il n'en faut pas plus à une meute pour prendre à partie l'un des siens .

----------


## chupachup

Mais non, cela veut simplement dire qu'elle a eu une attitude bisare après s'être fait vaccinée, et que les autres chiens l'ont senti.
Il aurait juste fallu l'isoler.

----------


## tatmikina

oui j'y ai pensé et je me dis que parfois certains chiens ne devraient pas être sortis de leur environnement.
ils ont un équilibre précaire.
c'est comme bella, il a ses habitudes, repères, sa mini meute.
si il est pris à part pour le vaccin, si il est sorti de son endroit où il squatte...je me demande vraiment si ça peut pas avoir des conséquences plus négatives que positives.

d'où l'idée qu'il est très compliqué de sortir un chien.
plein de choses rentrent en jeu.

bella aime les chiens, il n'aime pas tellement les hommes, ou du moins les craint un peu...
sera-t-il heureux avec les hommes?

ne vaut-il mieux pas le laisser avec les chiens?
personne ne peut répondre.
à part ceux qui le voient tous les jours, et depuis que Livia m'a dit que bella était assez tranquille avec ses amis...je me dis mais pourquoi le sortir?

comme beaucoup de gens craquent sur lui pour sa bouille de terre neuve, il a plein de propositions, 
mais si c'est pour qu'il soit malheureux? 
y a-t-il des chiens qu'il ne faut pas sortir? de réels condamnés?

en tant qu'humain, je ne considère pas que j'ai tous les droits sur leur vie;
si je sors un chien, c'est que je pense qu'il peut avoir du meilleur.
si ça fait trop de dégâts, de stress, si ça perturbe l'équilibre des clans...alors il faut réfléchir mieux.

je n'essaye pas de faire un débat, là.
mais c'est vrai qu'une brèche suffit là bas, pour que la meute se déchaîne.

les chiens fragiles sont sans cesse en danger.
parfois, on ne sait pas pourquoi, un chien qui a été trop longtemps dans la cour intérieure avec les hommes, ou qui a été privilégié, ou qui a été déplacé, peut devenir la cible des autres.

les relations internes de la meute sont très subtiles, c'est un mini écosystème régi par des lois très complexes.
et l'homme doit être plus que modeste et humble face à ce que construisent les chiens entre eux
car sous prétexte de sauvetage on peut aussi déclencher des malheurs.

Dusica a peur des chiens, elle ne pose pas de problème mais se recroqueville quand il y a de la bagarre. elle ne fuit pas ses congénères, mais vient toujours chercher l'homme. elle attend. je n'ai aucun scrupule à la sortir ma belle grosse.

lisica, j'ai tenté le tout pour le tout. je ne sais pas comment ils s'y sont pris pour la vacciner, ils l'ont forcément bloquée et forcée à rentrer dans une cage puis pris la perche...elle a du être terrorisée sur la table.
en même temps après sa stérilisation, elle a été remise sans être attaquée.

tout est très aléatoire...

mais une chose est sûre, sa mort est pour moi un grand désastre, et une grande désolation.

après, plein d'autres chiens meurent dont je ne vous parle pas (les mets pas sur le site, ni ici sur ce post des victimes) parce que vous ne les connaissez pas.

moi qui les connais, chaque jour ou tous les 2 jours, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle avant d'aller bosser.

pendant qu'on dort, là bas, les chiens veillent et luttent pour leur survie.
ça se solde par des règlements de compte qu'on ne peut pas changer.

----------


## chupachup



----------


## huet

Trop trop   . On se sent impuissant!!!!!!

----------


## tatmikina

Cette rubrique pour rendre hommage à ceux qui sont partis. Partis au trou.

Pas facile d'être chien errant. Chien abandonné, chien maltraité, chien malade et pas soigné, chien blessé.
Et peu de réconfort...

Trop nombreux sont les chiens qui meurent là bas tout seuls, sans aucun amour, aucune chaleur humaine...

Voici
l'histoire de certains, pour toujours se souvenir, se souvenir que leur
offrir un foyer, tant qu'il est encore temps, tant qu'ils ne sont pas
malades ou tués par la meute, le froid, les mauvaises conditions et le
manque de soin, c'est un cadeau immense.

Adopter un chien de Serbie, c'est un peu lui offrir la vie.
Tous ces chiens sont des sauvetages potentiels, tous sont des urgences, car on ne sait pas ce qui va leur arriver demain.
Trop
nombreuses sont les fois où un matin, sans raison, un petit loup qui
allait très bien la veille est retrouvé sur le sol, mort, ou allongé
dans une maison, car il est parti se cacher pour mourir.
Parfois des blessures...il a été victime de la meute pendant la nuit, et personne pour le secourir.
Parfois on ne sait quelle raison...

Voici leurs histoires, pour que cela ne se reproduise pas.
LISICA

_Lisica est partie dans la peur, l'angoisse, la douleur._
_Il n'y a pas de commentaire possible pour exprimer un dommage si grand._
_Lisica avait enfin trouvé une
famille. Elle est morte le lendemain du vaccin qui allait lui permettre
de venir. Lisica a eu une vie horrible, du début à la fin._
_Ma pauvre belle..._

RODGER

_Rodger est mort une nuit attaqué par la meute, personne n'a
compris pourquoi...Rodger était un monstre d'amour. Sa disparition a
peiné tout le monde._





BAMBI

_Bambi était fragile. Pas sa santé, mais son caractère. Il était
soumis, dominant. Toute sa vie il a vécu dans le stress des attaques
des autres. Sa mort est donc à l'image de son existence. C'est triste,
alors que ça aurait pu être tout autre._

BANJA

_Un jour Livia me dit qu'il y a une nouvelle chienne, Banja...Et
bien je n'ai même pas eu le temps de la connaître...Morte très
vite...Déjà qu'on n'a pas beaucoup de chance au refuge, et bien Banja
n'aura même pas eu cette petite chance d'être adoptée._ 
_Banja a été trouvée gelée. Morte...de froid. L'hiver est rude pour les chiens serbes._ 

CRISPY

_Mort assez inexplicable._

SRECKO

_Au revoir bébé Srecko, le refuge n'était pas un endroit pour un
bébé berger. Srecko avait toute la vie devant lui. Il a disparu..._

LONGI

_Encore dans sa cage de quarantaine. A peine intégré dans la meute, c'était fini..._

ERIN

_Comme beaucoup de chiots, Erin
était malade. Sans sa mère, sans sevrage, sans vaccin, elle est arrivée
au refuge avec son frère et sa sur, sans presque aucune chance de s'en
sortir. Ça n'a pas duré. Aujourd'hui ils sont tous morts, et Erin
représente ici la voix de tous ces chiots qui meurent sans même avoir
eu le temps d'exister dans les fichiers du refuge...
Erin représente
la souffrance de ces bébés animaux qui ont le droit de naître là bas,
mais pas celui de voir leurs souffrances abrégées quand il est trop
tard.

Alors Erin, bravo, tu as lutté comme une princesse.
Avant
de mourir, Erin a eu un petit sursaut de vie. Les médicaments et le
traitement ne marchaient pas, et elle restait couchée dans un petit
coin, ne portant à peine sa tête. 
Et puis un jour, de joie nous
nous sommes écriés qu'Erin allait mieux...elle était sortie de son trou
à mourir, et elle faisait des petits pas vers sa gamelle. Nous l'avons
laissée ainsi, car après 10 jours il était temps de rentrer dans nos
pays. Quatre jours après, on apprenait que c'était fini.

Pourquoi...?
Erin avait 4 mois. Elle n'a connu que la douleur._

PETITE TECKEL

_Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé en arrivant au refuge la dernière fois.
Arrivée
deux semaines auparavant, elle était en bonne santé. Et puis en deux
semaines, elle s'est amaigrie au point qu'elle a fait une crise de
convulsion lorsqu'on l'a amenée d'urgence chez le vétérinaire. C'était
trop tard. Il a fallu l'euthanasier. 
Elle est morte à petit feu
sans qu'aucun soin ne lui soit prodigué. Si elle avait été amenée plus
tôt, si il y avait plus d'argent pour payer le vétérinaire, si ils
n'étaient pas si nombreux, si les employés, eux, l'étaient plus, pour
accorder à chacun l'attention qu'il requiert, si on avait su ce qu'elle
avait, et si elle n'avait pas arrêté de manger les saussisses que
chaque jour je lui apportais...
Et oui, lorsque je suis arrivée,
elle dormait dans de la paille souillée. J'ai tout changé, et je lui ai
donné des gamelles propres. Un chien malade, quel danger pour tout le
refuge. Je l'ai isolée, elle avait froid. Je lui apportais tous les
jours ce qu'un chien ne peut pas refuser!!! Tous les autres me
regardaient en hurlant d'envie. Mais un jour elle n'en a plus voulu.
Plus d'appétit! Je l'ai montrée au vétérinaire..."c'est bon, m'a-t-il
dit, elle va bien, elle a juste besoin de manger un peu."
...
sauf qu'elle avait arrêté justement.


C'était
une magnifique chienne, une petite teckel qui avait donné bas. Toute
fragile, elle est morte sans plus aucune force, même plus celle de
survivre._ 


O MIRROR

_Un jour en arrivant au refuge en
avril dernier, je fais le tour des chiens...qui est toujours là, qui a
disparu, qui a grossi, maigri, changé...
Et puis je vois un petit
cul dans le coin le plus éloigné, à l'extrémité du refuge, là où vont
les plus timides, les intouchables...
Un petit cul noir, et pas de tête. Je me dis il est mort.
Je m'approche, je le touche, il ne bouge pas...le cur serré, je le porte...et je me rends compte qu'il n'est pas mort!
C'est une sorte de gros teckel façon tabouret...il avait enterré sa tête dans le sable et se laissait mourir.
J'interroge
les employés, personne ne sait. Une personne me dit qu'il fait souvent
ça à rester la tête sous le sable. Sans bouger.
Le petit loup était en train de s'enterrer en attendant la mort.
Au
bout de quelques heures, il recommençait un peu à bouger, mais c'était
comme s'il était paralysé ou sortait d'une torpeur qui l'avait déjà
congelé.
Il n'avait plus qu'un il, un gros il globuleux. L'autre,
il l'avait perdu. C'est fréquent par là bas, donner des coups de pieds
dans les yeux des chiens.
Nous l'avons appelé O mirror, nous l'avons ramené chez Monika.

Le
soir même dans la petite maison des chiens, O mirror a trouvé une
caisse où il s'est caché. Il est resté 3 jours dans la caisse, à ne
sortir son nez que pour avaler sa nourriture. Mais la journée, on le
laissait seul, et on voyait bien qu'il était sorti pendant notre
absence à tous, et qu'il avait fait ses ptites folies!...
Et oui,
progressivement, sur les 10 jours... O mirror a pris confiance! qu'est
ce qu'il nous faisait rire...il se roulait sur le lit, se jetait sur la
nourriture.
Il était nerveux, mais vraiment mignon et de plus en plus vif chaque jour...
Je me suis mis dans la tête de le faire adopter...je me suis dit pourquoi pas!

Nous sommes partis au bout des 10 jours de séjour là bas, O mirror s'était habitué à nous...il se roulait sur le lit de Jenni...
et
puis, une semaine après, j'appelle Monika, elle m'explique que quand
nous sommes parties, O mirror est allé avec les autres chiens, et il a
commencé à devenir très agressif avec les mâles...très protecteur pour
sa nourriture...

Et la meute s'est acharnée. Un soir, tous les
mâles s'en sont pris à lui, il a été retrouvé mort. En 5 minutes, ils
lui ont réglé son compte.

Où était l'erreur?
Le prendre de Becej, de son trou ensablé?
Le prendre à la maison?
Le laisser?
Ne pas l'isoler quand il est devenu agressif?

O mirror n'a pas eu le temps d'être heureux...à peine il a commencé à découvrir le bonheur que c'était terminé.
La
meute, ce sont des gentils chiens. Mais tous rassemblés ils peuvent
tuer. Parce que c'est un groupe de malheureux, et des chiens
malheureux, s'en prennent aux malheureux...
Dans l'histoire, c'est pas souvent celui qui a rendu les chiens malheureux qui paye...c'est les chiens._

----------


## loulouk



----------


## capucine2345

Quelle triste vérité   :adieu: 

Mais tu as raison Alice de nous rappeler qu'ils ont existé, qu'ils n'ont ben souvent connu que la misère ( ce mot est sûrement trop faible encore pour décrire ce qu'ils vivent au quotidien   :beurk:  :beurk:  )

 :merci:   pour eux    ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Magnifique hommage à tous ces êtres exceptionnels que la mort a fauché dans des conditions horribles. Qu'ils reposent en paix. Grâce à ce forum, ils resteront présents à tout jamais dans nos mémoires, par le biais des photos et le témoignage d'Alice. Merci pour eux.

----------


## fabienne-york

quelle tristesse  pauvres loulous reposè en paix

----------


## POLKA67

C'est la vie d'un refuge et c'est déchirant....

----------


## fanzy

Toutes ces horreurs que ce soit humaine ou animale,la terreur et la misère sont partout, c'est triste

----------


## Wilo

quelle tristesse, je n'ai pas de mots, que des larmes

----------


## tatmikina

merci Evelyne55 de lire leur histoire.
sont beaux les loulous de ton avatar.

le post pour suivre les chiens de becej
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... ight=becej

le site
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/

----------


## Wilo

ce sont mes deux loulous, Pluto le X st bernard, 12 ans, ça fait un an que je l'ai adopté (grâce à rescue) après 8 ans de box, c'est un amour, une crème, et Wilo ma X berger belge, adoptée au refuge il y a 9ans, elle avait trois mois.
J'ai lu tout le post de becej, tout ce que vous faites Takmikina pour sauver les loulous. c'est géant, je vous admire car il faut une force de caractère peu commune pour surmonter tous les aléas, toutes les tragédies mais quand on voit les loulous adoptés ou en FA, ça vaut vraiment le coup. Bravo pour votre action et une pensée très émue pour les loulous qui sont partis sans connaître le bonheur

----------


## tatmikina

merci,
et bravo pour ces belles adoptions, pluto et wilo ont eu de la chance de te rencontrer!
on sait que les gros chiens ont la vie dure derrière les barreaux des refuges.

----------


## magali32460

Comment peut on voir la vidéo dont vous parler ici?  Je m'intéresse de très près à  ce qu'il se passe au refuge de Becej et j'aimerais donc pouvoir visionner cette vidéo même si je sais déjà que je vais pleurer

----------


## tatmikina

le diaporama?

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k14jqMlSCDOLQR15RFT

----------


## Claire et sa meute

Bel hommage à tous ces pauvres chiens parias, ces malaimés, ces négligés, ces rejetés, ces maltraités, ces vies de rien, ces vies qui ne vallent rien aux yeux des hommes, si curellement insensibles.

Pourtant, leurs petits visages aux grands yeux tristes percent le coeurs des justes, des bons et des purs, ceux qui savent encore éprouver de la compassion. 

Je pense beaucoup à la petite Praline.  

Que le temps lui soit accorder pour être enfin heureuse.
Qu'un peu de temps soit accordé à chacun d'entre eux...

----------


## tatmikina

merci Claire!

----------


## sf

la gorge serrée et le ventre en vrac; un petit mot juste pour eux, chiens oubliés....chiens martyrs..

----------


## tatmikina

merci sf d'avoir pris du temps pour avoir connaissance du destin douloureux de ces chiens

----------


## Lili03

J'ai mal, si mal en lisant  et regardant ces photos . Certains n'ont eu aucune chance    comment faire, plus, pour ce refuge 
Ont-ils reparlé de privatisation ? un doux rêve

----------


## tatmikina

il me semble que c'est en cours
mais depuis la rupture dernière, je ne sais pas grand chose
déjà que je n'avais pas de nouvelle...

peu importe, ma nouvelle perspective : sauver quelques chiens, et bien.
le reste, je leur laisse.

nous avons quand même un projet avec Jenni qui consisterait à payer à chaque chien un vaccin contre les maladies courantes (3,50 euros par chien, et ils sont 200)
cela permettrait qu'ils ne meurent pas de maladies, car ça arrive parfois!
c'est donc mon objectif après tous ces voyages de mai et juin.
mais j'attends de voir si ces 3 rapatriements déjà se passent bien.
chaque chose en son temps, les choses vont lentement mais vont quand même 
et comparé à il y a 2 ans et demi, la situation s'est améliorée.

----------


## Lili03

C'est une très bonne idée, et tu trouveras le financement  200 par 3,50 = 700   
 Nous sommes pas mal à te suivre

----------


## tatmikina

oui je sais   ça pourrait être super,
je vais y penser pour juillet (j'y vais autour du 20)

----------


## COUDERT80

ou est la video?

----------


## tatmikina

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k14jqMlSCDOLQR15RFT

----------


## almasola53

J'ai un peu de retard mais je ne recevais plus aucune alerte. C'est vraiment triste ce qui est arrivé à Lisica, surtout si près de trouver enfin de le bonheur dans sa nouvelle famille. Cela doit être très difficile pour son adoptante qui l'attendait avec impatience. 

Sur la 2ème photo où elle est au milieu de la meute, ne serait-ce pas mon beau perf*ct, le 2ème chien en partant de la gauche ? Si ce n'est pas lui, alors c'est son frère ou un sosie.

----------


## chupachup

ilm semble que cest bien lui

----------


## tatmikina

oui c'est lui, au temps où il était bien, malheureux!

----------


## tatmikina

Tellement de victimes qu'on n'a pas le temps de les mettre...

----------


## loulouk

molly, pauvre petite puce qui n'a pas eu de chance

----------


## loulouk

un pauvre loulou victime de la méchanceté, empoisonné avec d'autres de ses compagnons au refuge

----------


## aline3405

Et le Milorad, trop seul et trop timide pour se défendre contre les autres....   J'ai une pensée pour lui et les autres tous les jours.... On vous aime petits   !

----------


## loulouk

c'est vrai, n'oublions pas milorad, 
je cherche une photo de lui

----------


## aline3405

Je sais que vous ne l'avez pas oublié, mais quand je vois la bouille de mon loulou, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à Milorad...

----------


## loulouk

voici milorad



pauvre loulou, tué par la meute n'aura rien connu dans sa vie que la misère RIP tit bout

----------


## aline3405

Cette photo me touche beaucoup, on a l'impression qu'il nous sourit.... Il aurait eu un regard encore plus pétillant si la vie lui avait laissé le temps de trouver une famille...

----------


## Wilo

mon dieu, que les humains peuvent être cruels   déjà que les conditions de survies sont dures, en plus les empoisonnemnents ...  c'est terrible

----------


## tatmikina

pour le chien du cimetière, je tiens à mettre une photo de lui vivant pour un plus joli souvenir
parce qu'il était trop mignon  

 ptit bonhomme a eu mes larmes sur son corps qui se sont mêlées au poison...

----------


## tatmikina

et petit chiot mort le premier matin de notre séjour... j'avais pas eu le temps de prendre de photos de lui vivant...

----------


## loulouk

video de ce pauvre bébé vivant ses derniers instants  

*Ames sensibles s'abstenir =*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe8...g-0541_animals

----------


## loulouk

video de quelques chiots du refuge, malheureusement la dernière que l'on y voit, pauvre petite chérie, n' a pas survécue  

[flash=425,335:246m6zg5]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xedlp0_chiots-suite_animals[/flash:246m6zg5]

----------


## loulouk

pauvre bébé avait commencé à se creuser un trou

----------


## jeanne66

je suis nouveau sur ce forum et ce que je lis c'est horrible  qui a empoisonnés ce pauvres petites loulous sans défence que le monde est mechant et cruel  je suis choquée

----------


## jhon

Quelle tristesse, toute ces petites âmes parties dans la peur et la douleur

----------


## Wilo

c'est terrible de ne rien pouvoir faire

----------


## thalie

::   ::   ::

----------


## indira75

sa m'ecoeure

----------


## fabienne-york

moi aussi sa m ecoeure

----------


## KRO83

Il n'y a pas de mots pour décrire ce que vous faites et au contraire tellement d'être humains qui ne comprennent pas ce qu'est ce combat pour les animaux, ce qu'ils représentent, ce qu'ils nous apportent et combien ils sont importants et même indispensables. Malheureusement l'on ne peut pas changer la nature humaine (à mon grand désarroi), alors encore bravo pour vos actions et surtout beaucoup de courage pour vous accompagner quotidiennement. Ce post est selon moi très important pour que comme vous le dites, ils ne partent pas en silence, dans l'ignorance...

----------


## tatmikina

merci, Kro
je suis contente de voir que ce post ramène des gens nouveaux
plus nombreux seront les témoins de la mort des chiens de Becej, plus grande sera la conscience autour de leur sort, et du combat que nous menons...

n'hésitez pas à aller voir le post des heureux de Becej
http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... tm#6475102

et le post où nous menons un combat tous les jours pour réunir le maximum de monde autour de ce problème qui est celui des chiens errants en Serbie et dans les pays de l'est en général

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... ight=becej

sans compter bien sûr le site! où les victimes sont aussi dans la rubrique hommages

pensez à eux!!

le site 
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/

le diapo :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k14jqMlSCDOLQR15RFT

----------


## chupachup

Funny, s'est éteinte au refuge, ainsi que Lesko. Ils ont été attaqué par la meute et n'ont pas survécu.
2 petits anges qui n'ont connu que la misère, à cause des hommes.
Nous pensons à vous   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Pensées émues pour Funny et Lesko et tous les autres petits malheureux.

Qu'ils reposent en paix.

----------


## tatmikina

Petit bonhomme lesko, j ai eu l occasion de te connaitre en octobre.
Jeune, nouveau, timide... Des que j essayais de l approcher, caché dans son boxe, les autres arrivaient pour le niaquer.
Pourquoi je ne l ai pas mis dans la cage des timides???!!!!
Je n y ai même pas pensé...

Quand je me suis enfermée dans le box avec lui pour pas que les autres interfèrent, il m a fait de timides câlins.
Les autres fois quand je passais, je le voyais espérer et sortir le bout de son nez.
Je ne l ai pas connu longtemps et ne l ai caressé qu une fois, mais a sa mort violente je ne me ferai jamais.

Son histoire? Chien d' abord errant, capturé, mis en quarantaine dans box humide, puis mis avec les autres, planqué, agressé, et déchiqueté. Un petit chien très mignon. Qui aurait fait le bonheur d' un maître.

Petit chien avait trop peur, et n a pas trouvé sa place.
La faiblesse ne pardonne pas chez des chiens en meute et en mode survie.


Quant a funny, sans commentaire!....


Qui sera le prochain?   ::

----------


## loulouk

quand je pense à tous ces loulous .......   ::

----------


## momo

Pauvres petits trésors...
Vos vies fut horribles du début à la fin   ::   ::  
J éspère que là haut vous connaitrez enfin le bonheur   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jhon

::   ::

----------


## huet

::   :kao5:  :kao7:    Nouvelles horribles que je ne supporterai jamais!!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:  Tous ces pauvres petits êtres....   :ange2: 
Quand tout cela va  t il cesser???   ::

----------


## huet

Reposez en paix petits bouts.  :ange2: 
Vous ne souffrez plus dans votre paradis.    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ca doit etre horriblement triste   ::    et insuportable de vivre ca au quotidien entre les bagarres , les maladies , le chaud , le froid 
 ::   ::    pour funny et lesko , partis de la folie des hommes , meme si ce sont leurs compagnons a 4 pattes qui les ont tués , sans l humain a la base toute cette misere n existerait pas 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   pour tous les autres , la liste est trop longue    ::

----------


## Lili03

::   pas de mots ....RIP

----------


## capu@22

::   C'est tout simplement horrible!!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue: an:  je leur ferai bien la peau aux monstres qui ont fait ca!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue: an:

----------


## AMA

Je vais sûrement dire une bêtise , ne m'en veuillez pas , mais pourquoi là-bas , certaines personnes sont-elles aussi cruelles ? Pourquoi l'Etat ne prend-il pas des mesures ; je ne comprends pas : tous ces efforts d'un côté et , de l'autre une marée de méchanceté . Cela me bouleverse .

----------


## tatmikina

ceux qui ont tué funny et lesko, ce sont les chiens, des chiens malheureux
trop de chiens là bas en Serbie
au refuge, quand la meute se sent menacée, elle attaque les plus faibles
un jour celui qui a attaqué se fait aussi attaquer
c'est la dure loi du plus fort qui se bat pour survivre
la malchance poursuit certains
mais aucun n'est heureux

----------


## enjoy72

pour tout ceux qui sont partis sans connaître la chaleur d'un foyer.....................


Malheureusement, les refuges surchargés sont sans pitié pour les plus vulnérables.    ::   ::   ::

----------


## bara

horrible   ::

----------


## capucine2345

Monde cruelle, ce sont les animux qui payent, encore et toujours   :beurk: 

En SERBIE ou ailleurs    ::  

PUISSIEZ AU MOINS REPOSER EN PAIX , et connaitre enfin la séreinité   :ange2:

----------


## chupachup

RADOMIR

?Si jeune, si petit, tu t'es fait attaqué par la meute et tu n'as pas survécu...




SISCO

Tu venais d'arriver... tu n'as pas eu le temps de t'intégrer, la meute a été sans pitié.



GAVRA


Pauvre petit bout... si timide et craintif... quelques semaines au refuge et te voilà parti... parti au trou.





PROTA

Un chien jeune et plein de vie... pourquoi la vie a-t-elle été si dure avec toi ? Pourquoi les autres chiens en ont-ils eu après toi ?

----------


## Wilo

c'est terrible de se sentir impuissant. Malheureux loulous victimes d'autres malheureux.

----------


## capucine2345

Quelle horreur    ::  

Surtout quelle souffrance de ne pas pouvoir aider plus   ::  

qu'is puisse au moins connaitre la paix et la séreinité là où ils sont   :ange2:  :ange2:  :ange2:  :ange2:  :ange2:

----------


## tatmikina



----------


## Youki

Qu'ils reposent en paix   ::

----------


## jhon

Quelle tristesse...

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

3 petits chiots adorables, des boules de poils blanches, et un petit chou marron et blanc... sont partis au paradis... ils auraient été des chiens magnifiques...
A 9 semaines ils sont morts, morts dans la boue, le froid et la maladie.
 ::  
Reposez vous bien mes bébés... Une pensée pour vous ce soir   :kao7:

----------


## Youki

:mouchoir:

----------


## huet

::   ::   ::   :kao7:  :kao7:

----------


## Zuzana

::   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

COOKI

Cela faisait à peine 1 semaine que cette petite chienne était arrivée au refuge. La meute l'a attaqué, elle est morte seul, pendant la nuit.




CHOKI

Petite boule de poils, si gentil et adorable... il n'aurait pas du sortir de la cage et se retrouver dans la grande cour. Les autres chiens l'ont tué.

----------


## chupachup

MERVITSA

Cette petite chienne de 2 mois était en pleine forme, hyper active, joueuse, adorable... Elle est morte d'un coup alors qu'elle allait super bien.
Livia a beaucoup pleuré, elle pensait vraiment qu'elle allait survivre. Trop injuste.

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour tout ces pts bouts    ::   partis de froid ou de la rage des autres loulous    ::  
on ne peut  en vouloir aux loulous qui tuent leurs "amis "la nature est ainsi faite mais leur vie 
leur passé , leurs maitres qui les ont abandonnés ont fait d eux des etres sans reperes et sans 
dstinction du bien du mal 
chacun defend sa peau, son bout de pain ou son panier ou son coin au soleil , 
 ::   quelle injustice pour tout ces loulous , la maladie et le froid suffisent bien deja a leur triste existence pourtant
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   et il y en aura encore des pts anges    ::   la haut

----------


## Youki

La vie est parfois si cruelle...


Reposez en paix...

----------


## Wilo

que ça fait mal, c'est horrible    ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

POLAK

Tu étais le gros nounours du refuge... La vie a été dure pour toi, toujours à faire ton gros dodo dans ta maison... Ton coeur s'est arrété pendant la nuit.
On regrette tous de pas t'avoir sorti de là avant... RIP grosse peluche

----------


## vagabong 68

Triste nouvelle.
Repose, dans ce paradis Polak où je l'espère, tu trouveras la paix.

----------


## Youki

Repose en paix gros nounours...

----------


## chupachup

SNAKI

Petite boule de poils grise, tu étais dans la cage des nouveaux chiens, en sécurité. A peine mis dans la grand cour et c'était fini. Encore une attaque de la meute...

----------


## Youki

Oh non...   ::  



Pour toi mon beau, repose en paix désormais...

----------


## chupachup

Si, et normalement il va y avoir quelque chose de fait.
Une cage pour les petits, et peut être mettre en cage celui qui début toutes les bagarres.
je sais pas encore, donc à voir
Mais là, ça fait vraiment beaucoup de chien en peu de temps.

----------


## fabienne-york

::   :: pauvre petit père 
 ::   ::   vole rejoindre tes amis

----------


## momo

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tous ces loulous sont mis dans la meute sans un minimum de précaution   ::   ::  
Combien faudra t il encore de morts pour que les personnes arretent de faire ça?????
Pauvre petit loulou...vraiment une vie de merde et une mort trop naze   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Livia

Tant de pertes, c'est trop triste.   :hein2:

----------


## love-t

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tous ces loulous sont mis dans la meute sans un minimum de précaution    
> Combien faudra t il encore de morts pour que les personnes arretent de faire ça?????
> Pauvre petit loulou...vraiment une vie de merde et une mort trop naze


Il n'y a pas assez de box pour séparer les chiens, malheureusement je pense que les bénévoles font ce qu'ils peuvent.

RIP à tous ces loulous disparus qui ne connaitront jamais la chaleur d'un foyer, ça me retourne l'estomac    ::

----------


## loulouk

> Je ne vois pas l'intéret de nous faire tous chavirer avec cette liste atroce qui peut continuer à longueur de pages puisque concrètement  pour se débarrasser d'un chien , il suffit de le mettre dans la grande cour . Je slupplie  doncque l'on donne à ces chiens la possibilité de mourir d'une injection de dolethal, sans souffrances ,  plutot que déchiqueté par ses congénères. .   ou s'arrete la politique de l'autruche et ou commence le courage?


il s'arrête là ou des gens comme vous ne mettrons jamais le spieds, c'est tellement facile de critiquer derrière son écran sans savoir ce qui se passe dans le réel,
la serbie n'est pas un cartoon, ceux qui remontent leurs manches poru ces chiens le savent bien,

arrêtez de polémiquer sur ce post, il a été ouvert pour rendre homage à ces chiens .

----------


## vidau fabienne

polak et snaki .   ::   ::

----------


## loulouk

> Je ne vois pas l'intéret de nous faire tous chavirer avec cette liste atroce qui peut continuer à longueur de pages puisque concrètement  pour se débarrasser d'un chien , il suffit de le mettre dans la grande cour . *Je slupplie  doncque l'on donne à ces chiens la possibilité de mourir d'une injection de dolethal, sans souffrances* ,  plutot que déchiqueté par ses congénères. .   ou s'arrete la politique de l'autruche et ou commence le courage?


une aide de ce type là ? non merci...

----------


## anniec

RIP les petits    ::

----------


## huet

> SNAKI
> 
> Petite boule de poils grise, tu étais dans la cage des nouveaux chiens, en sécurité. A peine mis dans la grand cour et c'était fini. Encore une attaque de la meute...


Pourquoi avoir mise la puce dans la grande cour alors qu'elle était en sécurité avec les petits nouveaux???   ::

----------


## huet

> COOKI
> 
> Cela faisait à peine 1 semaine que cette petite chienne était arrivée au refuge. La meute l'a attaqué, elle est morte seul, pendant la nuit.
> 
> 
> La puce mélangée avec le chiens qui attaquent et voilà!!!!    
> 
> 
> CHOKI
> ...


Je me répète, mais pourquoi avoir changé la puce d'endroit, sachant ce qui allait arriver?? Cela est évident!!!!   ::   Cela n'est pas la première fois.....   ::  
Les grands attaquent les petits et les moyens.. Surtout les plus faibles. Il doit bien y avoir la possibilité de sélectionner et de regrouper les "catégories" de chiens, agressifs et gentils..... On n'est pas là pour juger ni critiquer. On essaie de trouver des solutions sur place pour tous ces petits malheureux loulous. Et nous énumérer à chaque décè le nom et mettre la photo du loulou nous fait mal. Nous le savons et nous en sommes conscients. Pas besoin de prendre l'avion et d'aller là bas pour savoir ce qui s'y passe. On a vu les photos, les personnes qui vont là bas nous ramènent "des informations". On a compris. Nous faisons de la PA et nous sommes dans la PA. Alors, pas besoin de tout cela pour nous faire prendre conscience de la misère qu'il y a là bas. Tout cela est pour les personnes qui ne veulent pas comprendre et qui ferment les yeux devant tant de misères animales. 
Vous allez dire ne venez pas sur le post... Mais le post peut aussi servir à rechercher des FA ou adoptants pour les petits qui sont là bas. Il n'est pas question bien sûr de proposer des solutions "irréalisables", comme éviter la souffrance des loulous. Non, mais chercher des solutions pour éviter que les gros loulous ne "mangent" les petits loulous.....   ::    Cela existe bien pour les loulous d'Espagne.
Rendre hommage à tous ces petits bouts!!!! *Oui,* mais ne détaillez pas leur mort. On le sait..... Même derrière notre PC. Si nous n'agissons pas sur place pour ces petits bouts, nous agissons pour autre chose à notre niveau. Chacun fait selon ses possibilités et nous ne restons indifférents à aucune misère animale, française ou étrangère....... Toutes atteintes aux animaux nous touchent et nous blessent!!!   ::  
J'espère que vous comprendrez mon message, ce que j'ai voulu dire?
Reposez en paix les petits    ::   . Là haut vous ne souffrez plus de rien.....   ::   ::   Vous êtes libérés  :ange2:

----------


## chupachup

Oui, nous le savons aussi.
Malheureusement il n'y a qu'une cage pour les nouveaux chiens.
Et il arrive 5 ou 6 chiens par semaine, donc la cage est vite pleine, et il faut libérer de la place et par conséquent intégrer les nouveaux dans la grande cour.
Un enclos va être fait pour les chiens de petites tailles. Mais nous manquant cruellement de fond.
Il y a d'autres cages, mais elles sont déjà prises par les plus faibles, les malades, les mères avec les chiots, etc...
Chez soi on ne se rend pas compte, mais sur place la situation est différente.
Il y a beaucoup de chiens, 210 pour être exacte. C'est dure de tout gérer, il n'y a que 2 ou 3  personnes sur place, présentes quelques heures dans la journée.
Il y a déjà eu d'énormes progrès de fait, de gros changement qui ont amélioré la situation des chiens de ce refuge.

Je présente ici les loulous qui n'ont pas eu de chance. Pas eu la chance de naitre sous la bonne étoile, pas eu la chance de ne pas être abandonné, et laissé dans la rue.
Leur histoire est importante, ils sont importants.
Merci de vous être intéressés à eux, c'est déjà beaucoup.

----------


## love-t

Huet il y a des posts qui sont consacrés à ces chiens pour les adoptions    :Embarrassment: k: 

Les propos de certains sont vraiment choquant. Je ne connais en rien ce refuge mais les bénévoles font ce qu'ils peuvent, que voulez vous faire avec autant de chien quand il y a si peu de personnes ! Ce qu'il faut c'est de l'ARGENT pour pouvoir construire plus d'enclos, pouvoir séparer les chiens et éviter ces bagarres. Alors au lieu de parler de "substances pour apaiser leurs souffrances" allez y pour aider ou faites des dons !
Il y a deja assez de problemes comme ça avec tous ces animaux à sauver pour en plus critiquer les actions de personnes qui font ce qu'elles peuvent pour en sauver le maximum !

----------


## huet

*Huet il y a des posts qui sont consacrés à ces chiens pour les adoptions * 

Je le sais!!! Mais ce que je voulais dire.   :hein:  C'est que l'on connait aussi la détresse immense dans ces pays, sans y être allé......  :hein2:   Et que montrer les photos des petits disparus et le descriptif de leur décès ne fera pas plus avancer les choses que si l'on ne montre pas, au moins sur ce post. On peut en parler, je suis d'accord. Ils le méritent ces petits bouts. Mais cela fait si mal toutes ces photos et leur condition dans lesquelles ils partent...   ::   On sait aussi tout l'amour et le dévouement qu'y mettent tous ces bénévoles.
Comme je l'ai dit plus haut. Ce n'est pas à nous qu'il faut montrer ces photos et faire lire ces commentaires. Nous savons que trop la misère qui se trouve dans ces pays et chez nous aussi d'ailleurs. Dans ces pays là les grands froids aussi n'arrangent rien. Les structures aussi manquent, pour accueilir tous ces pauvres petits innocents qui n'ont rien demandé à personne.......
Personne n'est là pour critiquer, ni juger.   :shock:

----------


## aline3405

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous Huet. Voir ces photos de loulous qui n'ont pas eu de chance, permettent à ceux qui agissent pour le bien des chiens de Becej de se rendre compte des difficultés rencontrées sur place. Nous ne sommes pas tous allés à Becej, nous n'avons pas côtoyé les chiens du refuge et même si nous nous doutons de la réalité du terrain, nous n'en avons qu'une vague idée. J'ai adopté un chien de Becej et le fait de savoir que des chiens meurent là bas par faute de moyens et qu'un de ces chiens aurait pu être le mien, ça ne fait que me conforter dans l'idée que nous devons continuer à agir comme nous le faisons c'est à dire tous ensemble et sans nous décourager.
Mais il est vrai qu'il est beaucoup plus facile de ne lire que de bonnes nouvelles et de ne pas vouloir voir la réalité des chiens qui restent là bas....

----------


## chupachup

Je viens d'apprendre que mon petit Fredi est mort aujourd'hui.
J'suis trop deg, j'en pleure. Petit bébé, il était trop trop adorable, un ptit amour quoi, il était traité, il avait 5 mois, il devait vivre et être un super chien et pffff
non là cest trop dure

----------


## huet

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous Huet. Voir ces photos de loulous qui n'ont pas eu de chance, permettent à ceux qui agissent pour le bien des chiens de Becej de se rendre compte des difficultés rencontrées sur place. Nous ne sommes pas tous allés à Becej, nous n'avons pas côtoyé les chiens du refuge et même si nous nous doutons de la réalité du terrain, nous n'en avons qu'une vague idée. J'ai adopté un chien de Becej et le fait de savoir que des chiens meurent là bas par faute de moyens et qu'un de ces chiens aurait pu être le mien, ça ne fait que me conforter dans l'idée que nous devons continuer à agir comme nous le faisons c'est à dire tous ensemble et sans nous décourager.
> Mais il est vrai qu'il est beaucoup plus facile de ne lire que de bonnes nouvelles et de ne pas vouloir voir la réalité des chiens qui restent là bas....


Je crois que vous ne comprenez pas mon point de vue....   :hein2:  On ne voit pas les choses de la même façon.. Cela n'est pas grave à côté de ce qui se passe dans le monde entier envers ces petits êtres sensibles ...   ::   ::   Cette misère devant laquelle nous nous sentons impuissants. Mais il faut continuer à aider ces pauvres petits innocents et je le répète, chacun à son niveau... Ce n'est pas parce que l'on "parle derrière son ordinateur" que nous n'agissons pas à côté. Il y a tant à faire pour ces loulous que le temps est trop court et passe trop vite.   ::  
Je prie pour tous ces petits malheureux. Qu'ils aient leur chance de survivre et d'être heureux.   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Youki

Pour toi petit Fredi, repose en paix...

----------


## chupachup

Je mets ici une petite chienne, une petite chienne qui n'a pas du tout sa place dans cette rubrique, et qui d'ailleurs n'y sera que pour la forme, car dans nos coeurs et surtout dans celui d'alice, Dilajla restera en vie. 



Et Garac, un ptit mec tout jeune, qui voulait prouver au monde entier qu'il était là, lui aussi. Et bien nous, on pensera à lui, et on lui dit ce soir qu'on aurait aimé le voir épanoui dans une famille, et pas déchiqueté au fin fond d'une cour dans un petit refuge en Serbie.



Et le pauvre petit Cezar. Petit Cezar était là depuis 1 mois, à peine. Et voilà.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pauvres loulous, reposez en paix !

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

eh bien , les pauvres puces
Ne peut on pas faire une liste des chiens les plus faibles, les plus craintifs et les plus en danger, et les mettre en priorité a l'adoption, ou en sécurité chez des fa fiables ?
Moi je veux bien prendre une louloute en grand danger en priorité en fa, pas de soucis, elle restera le temps qu'il faudra à la maison,

----------


## laikalou

::   Reposez en paix braves petits loups



3 nouvelles étoiles brillent dans le ciel

----------


## chupachup

:Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

BUBI

Ptit bonhomme... né au refuge, sa mère y est encore... il a rien dû comprendre ce bébé... 2 ans de vie de merde, 2 ans au refuge, et une fin horrible.    ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

La vache, encore un !!!!!   ::  
RIP tit loup

----------


## COUDERT80

comment être FA et quelle asso s'occupe de l'adoption en France

----------


## tatmikina

Bonjour
merci à ceux qui ne connaissent pas le projet de soit se renseigner et parler en connaissance de cause, soit de ne pas parler, car cela tombe complètement à côté.
ici on ne donne pas son opinion, c'est une rubrique que j'ai ouverte pour rendre un réel hommage à des chiens morts dans un refuge pour lequel je travaille depuis trois ans. Des chiens que j'ai côtoyés et aimés.

Je vais faire retirer ces interventions. Prière de ne plus en faire, car je les enlèverai encore.

----------


## bzp

*Bonjour ,
Ménage effectué ; merci de respecter ce post .
Vous allez dire que je radote encore et encore mais si vous avez besoin de discuter à propos de ce post , faites-le en MP . Vos échanges seront plus constructifs et ne polluerons pas ce post .
Cordialement.*

----------


## POLKA67

Je ne les ai jamais vus contrairement à ALICE, CHUPA ou KIRLIKI, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de    ::    en les voyant sur ce post.

----------


## Youki

Une pensée pour ces petits anges partis hélas bien trop tôt   ::

----------


## nakamura

Lire les 7 pages d'un coup c'est dur, très dur ! 
L'horreur humaine, l'irresponsabilité de gens qui abandonne ces boules de poils et d'amour sans se retourner sans penser à ce qu'il pourrait devenir, bouh j'ai le coeur fendu    ::  

Le malheur de ces chiens, au final tous sont des victimes   ::  

Reposez en paix les petits loups   :amour:

----------


## chupachup

SORCHA
Arrivé bébé au refuge, il a grandi dans l'oublie, l'ennui, la peur, le froid.
Toujours sur le toit de la maison dans l'enclos des chiots, à trembloter...
On toublie pas petit Sorcha    ::

----------


## tatmikina

Il a eu une vie très pénible...  :adieu:

----------


## vagabong 68

Pauvre petit amour.   ::  
Inutile de te réfugier sur les toits dorénavant.
Repose en paix.

----------


## POLKA67

Encore un ? La même chose ?   ::

----------


## tatmikina

Oui
c était il y a 3 ou 4 jours

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Quel gachis,   ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Je vais peut etre poser une question idiote, mais s'il etait toujours dans l'enclos des chiots, comment a t'il pu etre attaqué par les autres ?

----------


## tatmikina

non, c'est pas une question idiote.
en fait c'était le moment de manger.
et c'est un enclos qui est ouvert. les chiots ne peuvent pas passer, mais les adultes oui, certains arrivent à sauter.
et ils se sont jetés sur lui qui était un grand chiot...   ::  
les employés n'ont pas eu le temps d'arriver, c'était trop tard.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

pauvre p'tit père, il a rien du comprendre

----------


## tatmikina

la nouveauté vraiment très positive, qu'on a pas dite ici je crois, c'est qu'un veilleur est embauché pour venir la nuit depuis quelques jours. il est habitué. et du coup la nuit ils sont sous sa surveillance.
et ça, ça va faire du changement je crois!!!   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 
parce que même s'il y a des morts le jour en hiver car c'est beaucoup de tensions, la plupart des attaques ont lieu la nuit.
c'est donc un progrès immense!!!   ::   ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

RIP Tit loup,    ::

----------


## Youki

Pour toi Sorcha, repose en paix...  :amour:

----------


## chupachup

CUPKA dit Tchoupka
Ptite puce, toute timide, invisible, discrète et craintive    ::   ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

oh mince, elle etait si mignonne, pauvre puce    ::

----------


## POLKA67

Encore la même chose ?   ::   ::   :grrr:

----------


## vagabong 68

Que tu étais belle Cupka !
Désormais tu es belle dans l'éternité.

Repose en paix ma toute belle !

----------


## momo

C est pas possible que tous ces chiens meurent les uns après les autres attaqués par la meute   ::   ::  
Il faut vraiment faire quelque chose au plus vite...
En lisant toutes ces morts,je suis furax   ::   ::  
Il ne faut pas les laisser se faire tuer comme ça   ::   ::   ::  
Mourir dans de tels circonstances mais c est carrément horrible   ::   ::   ::  



Pauvres petits amours...vous etes mieux là ou vous etes plutot que de vous faire attaquer,dévorer et finir par mourir mais avant de mourir j imagine la souffrance que vous avez du endurer...C est à vomir.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Youki

Vole vers la lumière petite Cupka...

----------


## EdenRSB

Une grosse pensée aux chiens de Becej en ce début de nouvelle année...

 :amour:   ::

----------


## valyelea

c'est claire qu'il faut faire quelque chose!! faut plus les laisser s'entretuer! 

c'est pas faute de dons beaucoup de personnes donnent pour ce refuge 


 :shock:

----------


## tatmikina

ce n'est pas un problème de dons,
les chiens sont trop nombreux
et nous faisons tout, tout pour en faire adopter le plus possible

en attendant, depuis que le gardien de nuit est là, il n'y a pas eu d'attaques et ça c'est très positif.

----------


## vidau fabienne

pensées pour tout ces petits loups partis , rendus fous par la cruauté humaine au final , sans l abandon et la betise humaine tout ces malheurs n existeraient pas 
 :: un seul ange suffira , il faudrait en mettre trop    ::   pour vous tous

----------


## chupachup

BULET



BOBIKA

----------


## fandetoutou

> BULET


  ::   Quel regard!!!    ::

----------


## Wilo

::   ::   ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Le froid ou la meute ?

----------


## magali32460

Pauvres amours!!!!!!!!!!!! Je me dis encore et encore que j'ai bien fait d'adopter Pata, ce n'est qu'un chien sur les nombreux chiens qui sont au refuge mais c'est toujours un chien de moins, un chien de sauvé, un chien qui me comble de bonheur, qui dort au chaud, mange comme il faut, ne traine pas dans la boue, et est caressé, gâté, choyé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anniec

Quelle tristesse    ::   ::   ::

----------


## catoune 13

On peut aussi saluer bien bas les bénévoles/employés de ce refuge.

Même si on imagine, on ne doit pas se rendre compte de cet enfer !

Je traverse le refuge de Salon quelquefois pour aller chercher des chiots en FA.

Ma peine devant tant de misère, c'est "du pipi de chat" à côté de se dire :

*"Qui sera tombé sous les crocs des plus forts cette nuit...?"*

Il faut avoir le cur bien accroché et une détermination sans faille...

----------


## tresgos

pour l instant,je vais parrainer,un chien ; après une adoption,salutations a leur super travail d amour

----------


## chupachup

Merci pour l'intêret que vous avez porté à nos chiens trèsgos

HAMU

----------


## topaz38

toujours mort pour la meme raison?

RIP petit toutou,soit enfin heureux là haut et veille sur tes copains d'infortune   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## Youki

Pour Bulet, Bobika et Hamu...

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## calinou

Lire les 9 pages à la suite nan la c'est trop !! Ca se sont les choses qui me mettent dans tous mes états c'est pas possible quoi ! C'est vraiment inimaginable tous ce que ces pauvres bêtes peuvent subir sans que quasiment personne ne le sache, ne réagisse(comme vous le faites). Et pour ceux qui ont de la chances, ceux  qui parviennent en France, qui sont capables de refaire confiances à l'homme après tout ce qu'ils ont vécu !! Chapeau bas à ces animaux bien plus humains que ceux qu'il ont côtoyés toutes leur vie !!!!
Je trouve cela très bien qu'un sujet soit édité la-dessus car, même défenseurs des animaux il y a des choses qu'on ne siat pas, qu'on ne veut pas savoir  !!!

----------


## laikalou

::   :amour:  Petit Bulet, Bobika, Hamu  :amour:   ::  

Pensons très forts à vous

----------


## chupachup

CRNI
Ce magnifique chien représente pour moi le courage et la force de vivre. Après avoir été percuté par une voiture et être resté plusieurs jours au bord de la route incapable de bouger, il a attéri au refuge de Becej où une triste fin l'attendait. Il gisait là, sur le carrelage gelé, dans ses excréments. Mais Alice s'est battu pour lui, nous avons ordonné au vétérinaire de lui administrer des anti-douleurs, et Alice l'a finalement amené chez Monika. Il a été soigné, on voulait trouver une famille pour lui, lui qui avait combattu avec tant de force la douleur, la souffrance et la mort. Il s'est malheureusement éteint hier... Le choc de cet accident avait dû être trop fort pour qu'il remonte complètement la pente, il a perdu l'envi de se battre, et sa disparition ne restera pas dans l'oubli...
Adieu Crni   :amour:   ::

----------


## Youki

Adieu Crni  :amour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

adieu loulou courage    ::  
 ::   amusez vous bien la haut les titis ,    ::

----------


## Eileen69

RIP Courageux petit ange     ::  

Nous ne t'oublierons pas    ::

----------


## loulouk

> CRNI
> Ce magnifique chien représente pour moi le courage et la force de vivre. Après avoir été percuté par une voiture et être resté plusieurs jours au bord de la route incapable de bouger, il a attéri au refuge de Becej où une triste fin l'attendait. Il gisait là, sur le carrelage gelé, dans ses excréments. Mais Alice s'est battu pour lui, nous avons ordonné au vétérinaire de lui administrer des anti-douleurs, et Alice l'a finalement amené chez Monika. Il a été soigné, on voulait trouver une famille pour lui, lui qui avait combattu avec tant de force la douleur, la souffrance et la mort. Il s'est malheureusement éteint hier... Le choc de cet accident avait dû être trop fort pour qu'il remonte complètement la pente, il a perdu l'envi de se battre, et sa disparition ne restera pas dans l'oubli...
> Adieu Crni   :amour:


ah mince, tit bonhomme je l'avais pas vu    ::

----------


## Coline54

::   Reposes en paix Crni pauvre petit bout si courageux   ::

----------


## Yzarah

Oh non ... pas Crni !

Hier encore je regardai ses vidéos, en espérant qu'il trouve une famille et qu'il soit enfin heureux après tout ce qu'il a enduré ...

C'est horrible ... pauvre Crni ... la vie ne t'a vraiment pas épargné !  :grrr: 

Repose en paix petit ange et veille bien sur tes compagnons d'infortune de Becej ...

----------


## Wilo

Veilles bien de là haut sur tes compagnons d'infortune, beau loulou au regard si triste    ::

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Pauvre loup, c'est vrai qu'il avait un regard si triste...
si je pouvais j'en adopterai une dizaine,    ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Parti pour un monde meilleur Crni, je l'espère beau loulou.
Repose en paix.

----------


## tatmikina

::   ::   ::  

 :kao5:  :kao7:

----------


## momo

Que de malheurs pour toi petit loulou   ::  
Repose en paix   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lolajo

Repose en paix petit loulou et veille sur tes amis d'infortune de la ou tu es    ::   ::   ::   ::  

C'est trop triste   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

dur vraiment je savais mais pas a ce point là en dehors de l'homage a tout ces chiens morts de façon horrible apres une vie de misere si et visiblement c'est le cas ,ça peut faire prendre conscience et donner la possibiliter d'aider de façon concrette ,proposition de FA ou adoption ou covoiturage,alors tout ne sera pas negatif pour ceux qui sont au refuge encore!
rip a tout ceux qui sont partient ma pensée les accompagnent

----------


## chupachup

BRUNO



BETTY    ::   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Quelle tristesse !
Pensées pour ses petits loulous disparus.
Pourvu que le Monde meilleur existe...

----------


## momo

Encore deux victimes qui n ont pas pu etre sauvées   ::  
J éspère que votre vie sera meilleure de l autre coté.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Youki

Bruno, Betty reposez en paix...  :amour:

----------


## chupachup

Je reviens sur ce post avec comme tjs (sur ce post) des mauvaises nouvelles...
Depuis février, 7 chiens ont trouvé la mort. 
Pour quils ne restent pas dans l'oubli...    ::   :amour: 

SANKA



MIROSLAV



IMRE



ALBERT



OREGON



VIVIEN



PEPSI

----------


## loulouk

RIP petits loups    ::

----------


## Youki

Qu'ils reposent en paix...  :amour:

----------


## Coline54

Reposez en paix les loulous....(Sanka avait l'air de plus grand gabarit je n'aurais jamais pensé...)

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

Sanka est arrivé ultra maigre et affamé au refuge... Il a trop manqué, son corps n'a pas resisté.

----------


## Wilo

j'espère qu'il existe ce monde meilleur, là haut    ::

----------


## magali32460

pauvres coeurs   ::    ils ont rejoint le pont de l'arc en ciel, je suis sure qu'ils sont au paradis

----------


## chupachup

Je suis trop dégoutée... les larmes coulent toutes seules... Petit Kopas s'est fait attaqué...
Lui qui avait si peur... les mots "terrifié" et "terrorisé" prenaient tout leur sens quand on croisait son regard.
J'en ai marre. Je suis triste.

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   pt loup je n ose me pas demander mais lui aussi est devenu un   ::   ou vous pourrez le sauver

----------


## chupachup

Il est bien trop tard malheureusement... Encore une attaque fatale...    ::   :kao7:

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   mon dieu rien n est facile pour eux abandon , surnombre , maltraitance etc et en plus entre eux ils se massacrent  mais tout est de la faute de l humain au depart 
 ::   pour tout les pts    ::   de becej , grosses pensées

----------


## chupachup

dommage que toutes vos pensées ne les ramènent pas   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir: 
merci de penser à eux....

----------


## magali32460

pauvre petit Kopas, RIP petit ange   ::

----------


## loulouk

:kao7:

----------


## laikalou

Pas de mots  petit Kopas dans nos coeurs pour toujours

----------


## Youki

Repose en paix petit Kopas  :amour:  ...

----------


## vagabong 68

Triste pour petit Kopas, parti rejoindre ses copains d'infortune.
Qu'il repose en paix.

----------


## isa0164

rip pauvre loulou   ::   ::

----------


## Luib

Je suis tres triste pour Kopas , je repense encore a la sequence ou on le voyait dans sa niche il faisait aller sa queue mais n osait pas sortir se faire carresser . repose en paix pauvre petit loup , tu n auras meme pas connu le bonheur   :kao7:

----------


## chupachup

Tellement triste aujourd'hui de vous annoncer la mort de notre petite Diana... Diana qui a passé toute sa vie au refuge... Qui révait qu'on s'occupe d'elle... Avec sa trogne à bisou elle n'a pourtant jamais plu à personne... Et voilà...    ::  



Et tous les autres, qui sont parti en 8 jours !! à cause des attaques, de la maladie... et ceux qui s'échappent et qui se font ecraser par des voitures...    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

Mix


Sanda


Spike


Zad


Zoki


Veseli

----------


## magali32460

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   très très triste pour tous ces amours et aussi et beaucoup pour la douce Diana
RIP petits coeurs ce monde est vraiment pourri  :kao7:

----------


## Youki

Reposez en paix petits coeurs...  :amour: 
Puisse cette petite flamme réchauffer vos coeurs, et soulager vos maux...

----------


## Popamoly

Les photo du petit RADOMIR et de MRVICA me touche particulièrement.

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::   il n y a rien d autres a dire , tout ces adorables loulous partis    ::   ::   ::   ::  
diana etait bien jolie pourtant , on dirait une chow chow    ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   que votre repos soit doux les loulous

----------


## chanel59

c'est vraiment horrible!!!je n'en peux plus de toute cette souffrance animale!!   ::  
j'ai regardé la vidéo c'est carément bien fait mais carément touchant je ne fais que pleurer depuis!   ::  
l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur perd tout son sens dans ce post car avec de l'argent quel beau et grand refuge nous pourrions faire!pffffff

----------


## chupachup

Diana et Zad ont été tué par la main de l'homme, étranglés avec un fil de fer et laissés mort au bord de la route.
Les hommes sont vraiment des pourritures.
 :beurk:

----------


## magali32460

:beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 
c'est honteux et dégeulasse de faire ça à un animal sans défense! Celui qui a fait ça mérite de finir pareil, c'est une sous mer*e

----------


## Youki

> Diana et Zad ont été tué par la main de l'homme, étranglés avec un fil de fer et laissés mort au bord de la route.
> Les hommes sont vraiment des pourritures.
>  :beurk:


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 




 ::

----------


## chupachup

TOY (je ne sais pas mais surement encore une attaque)

----------


## Coline54

> Diana et Zad ont été tué par la main de l'homme, étranglés avec un fil de fer et laissés mort au bord de la route.
> Les hommes sont vraiment des pourritures.
>  :beurk:


De plus en plus horrible   :beurk:   j'ai honte de faire partie de la même race que ces saletés de bipèdes décérébrés

----------


## vidau fabienne

la liste des   va etre bien plus longues que celle des sauvés   si ca continue   toy

----------


## Youki

Repose en paix petit Toy...  :amour:

----------


## tigerjess

pfff dur de lire les 10 pages les unes après les autres, pauvres p'tits bouts morts ailleurs que dans une famille aimante, une grosse pensée pour tous, j'en suis chamboulée....

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours profondément attristée lorsque je lis ces messages.
Soyez dans heureux dans ce monde que je vous souhaite meilleur, pauvres victimes.

----------


## chupachup

Ns sommes très tristes. Jenni avait trouvé une famille à notre petite Tunde, petite mamie tremblotante. Malheureusement, malgrè nos efforts un employé l'a laissé sortir de son enclos et ne l'a pas remise dedans lorsqu'il est parti. Tunde s'est fait attaqué et n'a pas survécu.

----------


## beryl

quelle tristesse il faut absolumlent créer des enclos plus petits ou plus d'enclos de manière à ce qu'il y ait moins de chioens car l'effet de meute ....et tant que ce probleme ne sera pas regler il y aura toujours des visctimes;Je suis bien entendu prete à participer. Beryl

----------


## vidau fabienne

tout les jours tout les jours des loulous vous quittent de facon atroce , je ne sais pas comment vous pouvez resister , de tout coeur avec vous  
 pte louloute et les autres

----------


## vagabong 68

Bien triste fin pour cette petite mamie.
Qu'elle repose en paix.

----------


## Youki

Repose en paix petite Tunde  :amour:  ...

----------


## momo

Pauvre petite puce...tu n aurais pas du mourir de cette façon    ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

Jsuis trop triste... Mon Tepi...ptit poussin d'amour... qui venait se coller derrière moi tout doucement pour que je le remarque et que je le prenne dans mes bras pour lui offrir un gros câlin... Je suis dégoutée... Ptit bonhomme qui attendait son tour... Jvoulais te sortir mon poussin, jte jure... mais j'ai pas eu le temps.



Paw aussi est partie au paradis...



Ainsi que Astra...

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours très triste de lire les noms qui apparaissent sur ce topic.
Que Tepi, Pauw et Astra soient heureux dans un monde meilleur !   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

3 petits anges de plus au paradis des loulous

----------


## momo

ECOEUREE  :beurk:  :beurk: 

Pauvres loulous...votre vie n a pas ete belle et votre mort a ete HORRIBLE   ::

----------


## Kéline

Oh non !!!
Pauvres petits loups !!

J'suis désolée pour toi Lydia, il méritait pas ça Tepi.

En plus j'avais l'impression de le connaitre un peu, vu que j'ai passé du temps sur sa fiche.
ça me fend le coeur !

----------


## Youki

Reposez en paix petits anges   ::

----------


## valyelea

depuis le temps que des dons sont envoyés la bas ,je ne comprend pas que les parcs de separation pour les petits chiens ne soient toujours 
pas fait  :suspect:

----------


## chupachup

Car il faut que nous allions sur place pour les construire, ce qui sera fait cet été    ::  
Et une partie a été construite au printemps, ce qui n'a pas empéché à certains chiens de mourir.

----------


## hamstertrouvé92

Une enorme pensée a tous ces pauvres loulouts ( les morts , les survivants , mais aussi au personnes qui vivent ça au quotidien ) 
je ne peux m'empecher de pleurer aprés la lecture de ces 11 pages 
 ::  

reposez en paix et soyez heureux la ou vous êtes    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Boubali

Je suis désolé je n'ai pas moralement le courage le lire les 11 pages.

Est ce que Bella se trouve dans cette sombre liste? Qu'est il devenu? 

Merci

----------


## magali32460

je pense que Bella ne fait pas partie des victimes et  vit toujours avec ses copains de meute...

----------


## chupachup

bella est toujours au refuge    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## chupachup

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils sont partis... peut être la maladie.

Bora


Blacky

----------


## Youki

:kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:

----------


## laikalou

Pour Tepi, Blacky...tous les autres : reposez en paix braves petits loups

----------


## Emi_21

Je prends connaissance de ce post ; quelle tristesse    ::   ::   ::  
Tendres pensées à tous ces loulous partis à cause des cros de leurs congénères, des maladies, des accidents...    ::   :amour: 
Pensées également aux bénévoles qui font un travail formidable malgré le gros manque de moyens. Je n'ose imaginer leur tristesse, surtout lorsque ce sont des bagarres dues au surnombre qui "emportent" des vies   :bisous3:

----------


## chupachup

KRISTA (la maladie l'a emporté...)

----------


## chupachup

FRANJA... tu as glissé et tu t'es fait très mal à la colonne... Tu hurlais ta douleur et il n'y avait rien à faire alors on t'a fait partir en douceur... Tu as eu de la chance dans ton malheur... Il y a encore quelques mois, tu aurais attendu des semaines avec ta souffrance avant de partir seul... On ne t'oublie pas avec ta petite bouille de bébé... repose en paix, tu ne souffres plus maintenant   :Frown:

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Quelle tristesse tous ces loulous qui décèdent comme ça   :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Une attaque terrible... d'une violence extrème... Becejka est partie dans d'atroces souffrance.
Je ne sais même pas quoi dire.

----------


## oli83

::   ::   ::   ::  je ne comprend pas pourquoi il ne pratique pas l'euthanasie quand un chien est dans d tel souffrances  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  pauvre Becejka

----------


## Kéline

ça me boulverse de plus en plus de venir ici.

Pauvre petite. Non seulement elle n'aura pas connue de maison à elle mais en plus elle a souffert (y'a même pas de smileys pour dire ce que je ressens  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Oli, l'attaque est survenue dans la nuit et elle est morte le matin... le véto met 3 jours à venir quand ils l'appellent...
(je le sais car ça a été ma première réaction... mais pourquoi vous l'avez pas eutha tout de suittteee !!!!???)

----------


## cc-diabolo

pauvre amour   ::  
Tsss... Y'a certains vétos qui sont vraiment NULS !!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

les pauvres pts loups , pour les grosses bagarres comme ca je me demande jusqu a quel point il ne serait pas preferable que les gens du refuge puissent eux meme juger de l etat des loulous  et faire en sorte qu ils ne souffrent pas , je sais c est dur ce que je dis mais si cette pauvre louloute a autant souffert c est encore bien plus dur ,reposez en paix pts loulous d amour s il y a un endroit plus doux qu ici bas vous meritez d y aller   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## laikalou

[Robot Modération:Liens Obsolètes, Désolé]

----------


## Youki

::   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

Sile   ::

----------


## Kéline

Cette liste n'en finie plus   ::  

Il faut des adoptants pour sauver les autres qui risquent eux aussi leur vie à chaque instant !

----------


## oli83

Ho non   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Yzarah

Oh non ...

Encore un de plus à rajouter à la liste ... pfff ...   ::

----------


## Youki

Quelle tristesse  ::  ...

----------


## Kindy

quel triste fil...   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

Brega


Tequila



 :Frown:

----------


## Lili03

Je sais que cela ne les rendra pas .... mais qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ? maladie ? rip les petits bouts ...

----------


## chupachup

Je ne sais pas...

----------


## vidau fabienne

::  :: pour vous deux et tous ceux deja partis ::

----------


## Youki

Reposez en paix petits anges  ::  ...

----------


## teddy82

Doux repos petit anges

----------


## chupachup

Je reviens sur ce triste post un an après... pour rajouter tout ceux partis au paradis durant cette année... 57 chiens ont été tués par les autres chiens, ou tués par l'homme, ou sont morts de maladie, ou de froid. 57 chiens en un an, c'est plus d'un chien par semaine qui s'en va. Aidez nous à les sauver. Diffusez, parrainez, accueillez, adoptez.... Merci pour eux.
On ne les oublie pas, jamais. (les photos des 4 derniers plus tard)

BARKYBARK

ROMEO

SANJA

SAMANTHA
CVETA


BAHIA


DEPRESSY  :Frown: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((( 


MILI


SNOOPY  :Frown: 


SAM


REMI


FISHER  :Frown: ((
**

*MIRKA ((((((((((((*
**

PETRO
**

FITI
**

VLAJA


ELINA


DUNJA


CHESTNUT  :Frown: ((


SNOWY


WHITY


CHARLIE  :Frown: (((((((((((((((((


BETTI


KVIKI (à gauche / on the left)


TOMY


VLADA
**

TESS


SHANNON  :Frown: 


PLAYBOY  :Frown: (((


SCOTT


NATTI


DJUDJA


BLACKY


GOGA


GUIZMO


SISARKA


ERNA


BAGI
*
*
SHAGGY


GOLDEN BOY


LUKE
*
*
SMOKI


SUNDAY
*
*
SEVERKO


LENI  :Frown: (((((( Tu devais t'en aller bientôt...
*
*
SONJA
*
*
SPOT  :Frown: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


ZACK


MELOUN


MANCI


STEVO  :Frown: (((((((((


ANDREA


TANJA


SALY


FULI


CIRCLE


ELVIS


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je n'ajoute pas tous les chiots... qui n'avaient pas encore de noms... des portées entières décimées par le froid, la maladie, le manque de soins, le manque de mère....

----------


## cherchi

:: j'espère qu'ils sont plus heureux au paradis des animaux !reposez en paix mes loulous.

----------


## Lili03

On ne les oublie pas et je pense que même s'il y en avait qu'un dans cette liste de peine .... ce sera toujours un de trop  :: 
A jamais dans noscoeurs petits loulous de Becej .....

----------


## maghrebking

Les pauvres... Qu'ils reposent en paix  :Frown:

----------


## Wilo

quelle tristesse toutes ces vies volées  ::

----------


## mariane

::  RIP petits anges de Becej  ::

----------


## chupachup

Les photos des 4 dernières victims  :Frown: 

BARKY BARK  :Frown: ((((((((

ROMEO  :Frown: 

SANJA

SAMANTHA

----------


## lealouboy

Mon dieu  ::  Toutes ces petites vies innocentes  :: 

Qu'ils reposent en paix  ::

----------


## chupachup

Et j'ai oublié Seppi  :Frown: (((

SEPPI


Merci à tous pour vos petits mots...  ::   ::

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petits anges

----------


## Shaina

un post touchant, emouvant triste... 

une pensée pour tout les loulous qui nous ont quitté, dans la douleur et l'ignorance :: 

MERCI a ceux qui se demenent pour les survivants  ::

----------


## chupachup

Et me voilà encore sur ce post... Bobix s'est fait arracher toute la queue et l'arrière train  :Frown:  Nous avons abrégé ses souffrances. 
OSKAR est aussi décédé durant la nuit

----------


## lealouboy

C'est l'horreur ce post  :: 

Mais tu es sur place Chupa ?

En tout cas, bravo pour tout ce que tu fais  ::

----------


## Lili03

Que dire .... que faire ... cela me laisse pantelante ! 
Pauvres loulous !!! 
Pas de répit pour eux qui vivent au jour le jour ( et encore je dirais plutôt chaque minute) ! rip les belettes de Becej  ::

----------


## chupachup

lealouboy non je ne suis pas sur place, mais on est en relation continue avec les employés du refuge et hier Jenni de notre équipe finlandaise était au refuge et m'a donc appelé pour me dire qu'il euthanasiait Bobix car il souffrait trop... Sinon oui c'est la misère, on sait pas pourquoi les chiens font ça. Ils sont trop nombreux, ils s'ennuient...  Mais le truc qui nous remonte le moral c'est qu'en ce moment même, on a 8 poussins qui sont sur la route pour arriver à Paris demain  :Smile:  Fini l'enfer pour eux, leurs familles les attendent avec impatience!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens dailleurs on le voit Bobix, sur ma bannière à gauche de la photo de droite  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(et Nikita, sur la photo de gauche est dans le camion pour la France  :Big Grin: )

----------


## manoe

Ce post me fait mal à chaque fois que je le parcours. Mais je crois que, sans oublier ceux qui nous ont quittés, il faut regarder ceux pour qui le bonheur est au bout de la route. Savoir que pour ceux là la vraie vie est enfin à portée de pattes donne du courage, et se dire que cela vaut le coup de se battre. Même s'il n'y en avait qu'un de sauvé, tous les efforts en valent la peine. Courage et bravo à toute l'équipe de Nobodys's dog. Au fait, qu'en est-il de la sécurisation des enclos ???

----------


## chupachup

Certains enclos ont été sécurisés mais à priori ce n'était pas suffisant. Nous sommes toujours en attente car la situation au refuge n'est pas très bonne.

----------


## chupachup

Je viens malheureusement mettre à jour la liste de nos disparus...

RAJKA

NEWTON

ATILA

TORI

----------


## Lili03

Qu'en on saute de joie d'un côté, de l'autre la réalité nous rattrape au galop ........ je voulais fêter la résa de Udo mais j'ai comme un goût amer dans la bouche ! ::  

Rip les loulous .... j'espère que de l'autre côté  la vie y est meilleur  ....

----------


## EdenRSB

Une grosse pensée à eux et à vous...  ::   ::

----------


## Coquelicot

Un immense bravo pour tout ce que vous faites et une grosse pensée pour tous ces malheureux chiens ...

----------


## Chantal

TORI ! pauvre chienne qui n'avait pas un look acceptable en France et ailleurs, puisque trop typé pitt, était condamnée à rester là bas et à se faire tuer puisqu'elle était fréquemment attaquée.
Elle avait une soeur TERI, espérons que celle-ci aura une autre destinée.

Condamnée sans espoir de sortie, c'est trop dur.

----------


## chupachup

:Frown: ((( Notre bébé Heidi.... elle était juste trop mignonne et trop gentille....  :Frown: ((

----------


## Lili03

Cette rubrique fait mal, très mal ! mais cela doit nous donner de la force pour les autres qui attendent justement qu'on les sorte de là !!! 
Espérons que le monde de là-haut est bien meilleur qu'ici .... RIP petite Heidi

----------


## anniec

Quelle tristesse  ::

----------


## oli83

DOUX REPOS LES LOULOUS ::  ::  ::

----------


## Shaina

rien qu'en lisant on ressent l'emotion et la tristesse de ce post... j'ai la gorge nouée, c'est dur ... courage a vous, et une pensée pour eux...

----------


## Oxo

Quelle injustice.... 

Ce qu'elle est moche la vie, dieu dame nature ou que sais-je... Pourquoi donner la vie à ces petits êtres et leur faire payer cette naissance aussi brutalement? 

Je suis perturbée par ce que je viens de voir, les larmes ne cessent de couler... Ce que c'est dur de penser que tout est bien réel, actuel au moment même ou j'écris, et l'hiver qui arrive, ça m'horrifie.

Vous dites à maintes reprises que ces pauvres victimes n'ont pas eu le temps de trouver un foyer et toute l'attention qu'ils méritent, effectivement, ils n'ont pas eu ce privilège,* mais votre main les caressant, votre regard croisant le leur, ce petit moment dans vos bras le temps d'une photo, malgré les conditions de vie au refuge et aussi courtes fussent elles, ces quelques secondes d'attention ont fais leur bonheur.* J'en suis persuadée.
C'est ce que j'ai envie de souligner. Et je vous en remercie infiniment.

Non vous ne serez pas oubliés petites victimes de l'homme, avec ou sans photos, cités ou non.

----------


## Doglover

Mais c'est un carnage dans ce refuge.    ::    Si vous avez un senior de petite taille à sauver, je le prends.

Poucette (ma signature) est dans ce refuge ou un autre ?

----------


## nathaliee1973

> Mais c'est un carnage dans ce refuge.      Si vous avez un senior de petite taille à sauver, je le prends.
> 
> Poucette (ma signature) est dans ce refuge ou un autre ?



Je dirais dans le refuge de Bella

----------


## Doglover

Merci.    ::

----------


## aristraitchat

::  Ca me rend malade tout ça, de savoir que la vie n'est pas respectée, de savoir que les gens laissent leur compagnon dans la tristesse, sans remord, sans conscience, tout cela parce qu'ils ne veulent plus s'en occuper parce qu'ils ont trouvé un nouveau jouet plus passionnant ... qui sera jeté aussi et ainsi de suite. Comment peut on faire souffrir ainsi ?

----------


## chupachup

Ca y est, l'hiver s'est déjà installé en Serbie, il fait 0°C et de la neige est prévue... Je viens rajouter d'autres petites victimes de cette injuste vie... PETA (photo plus tard), SUPERSHY  et DANI 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et une portée entière de chiots qui n'a pas survécu :

----------


## dadatsun

les chiots ne sont pas au chaud ou à l abri des autres? ou est ce la maladie?
j avais perdu de vue ce topic depuis des mois... les chiens ne sont tjrs pas séparés? c est largent qui manque? 
ce sont tjrs les bagarres qui tuent autant??
(désolée je ne peux lire toutes les pages , c est si triste.. )

----------


## chupachup

Les chiots meurent de maladie, tout le temps. Et là que l'hiver arrive, ça sera la maladie + le froid. Ils ne sont pas au chaud, ni à l'abri. Les employés de la mairie les foutent dehors dès qu'ils en ont l'occasion car "c'est chiant de nettoyer la pisse et la merde". Les chiens sont séparés oui mais certains sont toujours ensemble et depuis peu ils "s'amusent" à se choper à travers le grillage et on arrive au même résultat. L'argent manque toujours, mais là c'est plutôt des employés motivés, qui aiment les chiens qu'il nous faudrait.... Ce sont toujours les bagarres qui tuent le plus de chiens, mais des fois c'est la maladie, ou le froid, ou les employés.

----------


## dadatsun

Y a t il eu des démarches faites auprès des autorités, des autorités européennes, ... pour que soient embauchés des personnes qui respectent les lois européennes? Je ne sais pas des démarches juridiques en parallèle à celles que vous faites déjà...pour les sortir de la? 
C est une hontepr leurs autorités de laisser faire ça... avez vous le soutien d assos locales, d organismes internationaux, PETA..?
C est tellement horrible.. comment faites vous pr supporter ces comportements inomables..?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

AAvez vous une diffusion sur Facebook? Par mail?  L appui d autres asso ici pr faire changer tt ça labas et aussi en faire venir ici?
Monter un vrai refuge labas pr les sortir de celui-là? 
J en ài là nausée... :Frown:

----------


## PAPOUNET

*Les employés ????!!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kéline

> Y a t il eu des démarches faites auprès des autorités, des autorités européennes, ... pour que soient embauchés *des personnes qui respectent les lois européennes?* Je ne sais pas des démarches juridiques en parallèle à celles que vous faites déjà...pour les sortir de la? 
> C est une hontepr leurs autorités de laisser faire ça... avez vous le soutien d assos locales, d organismes internationaux, PETA..?
> C est tellement horrible.. comment faites vous pr supporter ces comportements inomables..?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> AAvez vous une diffusion sur Facebook? Par mail?  L appui d autres asso ici pr faire changer tt ça labas et aussi en faire venir ici?
> Monter un vrai refuge labas pr les sortir de celui-là? 
> J en ài là nausée...


La Serbie n'est pas un pays de l'Union européenne.
Là bas ça ne se passe pas comme ici, et c'est aussi pour ça que l'on aide ces chiens.
Notre association n'a qu'un but : sauver et faire adopter tous ces chiens avant qu'il ne soit trop tard pour eux.
Nous faisons TOUT notre possible ici et là-bas, 24h/24, nous donnons TOUT notre temps pour eux.

Oui nous sommes présents sur facebook et sur d'autres forums.

----------


## chupachup

BADZA

INA

----------


## POLKA67

Rip petits coeurs ! ::

----------


## breton67

c est la 1 ere fois que je prends mon courage pour aller sur ce post :: 
larmes colere et surtout impuissance , tant de petites vies envolées par la faute encore et toujours de l humain monstrueusement égoiste 
et que faire mon dieu quand on ne peut plus adopter ?
je voudrais y croire a ce vert paradis qui attends tous ces malheureux ........
et que dire a ceux qui cotoient chaque jour cette misère  :: tous les mots sonnent creux

----------


## Doglover

C'est trop horrible.  J'ai déjà dit plus haut que je prendrais un petit vieux pour le sortir de là, mais personne ne m'a contactée.

----------


## Kéline

> C'est trop horrible.  J'ai déjà dit plus haut que je prendrais un petit vieux pour le sortir de là, mais personne ne m'a contactée.


Vous avez contacté chupachup par mp ?

----------


## Lili03

::  même pas eu le temps de vous connaître que vous voilà partis pour le pont de l'arc en ciel ... rip les belettes

----------


## chupachup

MOCA

----------


## Oxo

::  ::  ::  c'est trop triste

----------


## chupachup

BALTO

BUSKI

KORNELJA

----------


## Spatule

:: 

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec cette rubrique... mais c'est la réalité telle qu'elle est, merci de ne pas l'édulcorer.

J'espère du fond du coeur que de plus en plus de personnes vont prendre conscience du sort de ces chiens et se mobiliser pour les sortir de cet enfer en les adoptant.

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Oxo

On ne vous oublie pas les loulous  ::

----------


## momo

Encore des morts du aux attaques?
Pauvres loulous...

----------


## chupachup

Moca maladie, les autres je ne sais pas...

----------


## breton67



----------


## mariane

Grosse pensée pour ces petits anges  ::   . Reposez en paix  ::  ::

----------


## vieux-os

j ai la gorge nouée quand je vois ces horreurs,pauvre loulous , reposer en paix  ptits coeurs
vous avez raison d ouvrir ce post , il faut que du monde sache  ce qu i se passe la bas , je vous souhaite   beaucoup de courage , et croise les doigts pour que tous ces pauvres  ptis coeurs trouvent un foyer pff c et degeu , j en ai les larmes aux yeux   ::

----------


## krysduv

Reposer en Paix... ::  tendres loulous..

----------


## chupachup

Malgré les protections rajoutées (palissade en canis et rétrécissement du grillage par Sandor) Felix a été tiré à travers les mailles du grillage et est bien sûr mort  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## momo

Mon dieu...pauvre petit FELIX...quelle mort horrible.


Pour toutes ces petites vies qui sont parties bien trop tot et d une façon horrible...

----------


## Oxo

Pauvre loulou  ::

----------


## chacha250886

Mon dieu c'est horrible , ils étaient tous tellement .... mignons !
J'espère que vous êtes mieux là haut ! une grosse pensée pour vous !

----------


## naia

57 morts sur 210 chiens au refuge... c'est à se demander si ils ne seraient pas mieux dehors...
Ceci étant dit, je n'y connais pas grand chose de la vie la bas en Serbie. 
juste mon regard extérieur rempli d'horreur en lisant tout ça.

----------


## chupachup

En dehors du refuge l ennemi des chiens est l homme : tirés au fusil, tapés par les voitures, pendus sur un grillage, brulés à l huile bouillante, membres coupés pour le fun, chien mis dans les egouts, chien attachés à 50cm de chaine sans eau ni
nourriture, cable mis trop serré autour du cou, chiens battus à coup de pied, baton, marteau, chiens empoisonnés......
Au refuge l ennemi des chiens est eux meme. Et des fois l homme quand ils jettent de la bouffe empoisonnée par dessus les grilles...

----------


## naia

Effectivement alors , entre la peste et le choléra.... :: 

C'est donc un merci qu'ils faut dire à tous ceux qui essaient de rendre la vie de ces toutous un peu moins pires....

----------


## Spatule

> En dehors du refuge l ennemi des chiens est l homme : tirés au fusil, tapés par les voitures, pendus sur un grillage, brulés à l huile bouillante, membres coupés pour le fun, chien mis dans les egouts, chien attachés à 50cm de chaine sans eau ni
> nourriture, cable mis trop serré autour du cou, chiens battus à coup de pied, baton, marteau, chiens empoisonnés......
> Au refuge l ennemi des chiens est eux meme. Et des fois l homme quand ils jettent de la bouffe empoisonnée par dessus les grilles...


C'est de la barbarie pure  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## EdenRSB

Pauvre Felix, il avait l'air gentil comme tout ce pauvre loulou  ::

----------


## teddy82

:: Vole petit ange plus de souffrance

----------


## mushu07

nouvelle sur ce site (ca fait 3 semaines) je suis atterrée,le mot n'est pas assez fort ,dans quel monde vit on ::

----------


## luminette

Je découvre effarée ce post : mais quelle horreur ! Tous ces chiens morts dans la souffrance, la cruauté, l'indifférence. Je reste sans voix...

----------


## chupachup

et c'est malheureusement le quotidien de beaucoup de chiens en Serbie...

----------


## chupachup

ZELJKO, il est arrivé dans un sal état et n'a pas survécu  :Frown:

----------


## Lili03

:: rip beau loulou .....

----------


## Oxo

::

----------


## leeloolulu

::

----------


## candynet

Un Golden en plus, ces chiens sont si doux.
Bon repos petit ange blond.

----------


## teddy82

:: Repose en paix bel ange

----------


## bb38

Ce post est terrible, je ne m'y fais pas  :: 
De voir tant de misère animale, me révolte.
L'homme est tellement irresponsable que plus je vieillis et moins je le supporte ....
Paix à tout ses animaux qui meurt, on vous aime et on vous oublie pas  ::

----------


## lynaaitou

d'ici l'année prochaine je prendrais un petit vieux de petit ou moyenne taille car nous serons desormais en maison le choix s'annonce terriblement difficile !

----------


## chupachup

Je viens mettre à jour la liste des disparus...  :Frown:  TERI

ERA

INDI

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## candynet

Le froid ou la vieillesse ?
C'était des grands et beaux loulous, dormez en paix vous qui n'avez pas eu votre chance.

----------


## Lili03

:: Dès que je vois ce poste remonté c'est  une douleur immense qui m'envahit !!! quel que soit le loulou ....c'est pas juste !

----------


## chupachup

Era était nouvelle... Indi couverte de démodécie et Teri toujours dans les bagarres...

----------


## mariane

::  ::  ::  Pauvres loulous. RIP les petits  ::

----------


## Oxo

Toutes les trois avec une belle robe noire, plus de bobos les louloutes, doux repos loin de cette triste réalité...  :: 

Et merci mille fois encore à vous qui êtes présents sur place pour tout ces cabots malchanceux!!! Parce qu'à leurs yeux, vous êtes un réconfort, c'est sûr. ::

----------


## Lili-kat

Comme certains l'ont fait avant moi, je découvre ce post...
Mais quels mots pourraient décrire ce sentiment d'horreur et de tristesse qui tétanise le coeur à chaque page.

Comme je voudrais, au nom de tous les hommes, implorer le pardon à toutes ces pauvres bêtes.. Tous ces merveilleux chiens à qui l'on souhaite le paradis puisqu'ils ont connu bien plus que l'enfer sur Terre.

----------


## teddy82

::

----------


## chupachup

:Frown: 

ROBIKA

FRIDA

MALISA

OWEN

RONA

GINA

RITA

HOLY

MARA

----------


## Lili-kat

::   Quelle immense tristesse on ressent face au regard de ces chiens qui auraient pu être les nôtres.

A vous hélas .... pauvres chiens mal nés, mal aimés, qui n'aurez connu de l'existence que la misère d'une vie et la violence d'une mort que je n'ose imaginer... 
A vous,pour qui le souffle ne tenait qu'à l'immense espoir d'être enfin chien de quelqu'un... nous vous demandons pardon et continuons à croire pour tous les autres.

----------


## Spatule

http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...-disparus.html

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## anniec

Quelle tristesse  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lili03

J'aimerais ne pas savoir lire, par moment ....  ::

----------


## vieux-os

oh bordel , c est dur  de lire toute ces mauvaises nouvelles  ::  ::  ::   reposez en paix  pauvre petit coeurs

----------


## Wilo

quelle tristesse, c'est terrible  ::

----------


## florannie

::  ::  :: Reposez enfin en paix pauvres loulous que la vie n' a pas épargné.

----------


## momo

Vous étiez tous des loulous que l on aurait voulu voir heureux et aimés...malheureusement votre vie n a ete que tristesse et souffrance.
POURQUOI????
J éspère que vous serez enfin heureux une fois que vous aurez franchi ce pont:


Nous,on vous aimez et vous resterez dans nos coeurs.

----------


## Loulie_

Mon dieu ... Y a pas de mots ... Ce post m'a complètement retournée ...
A qui faut-il s'adresser pour se proposer comme FA ?

----------


## Spatule

> Mon dieu ... Y a pas de mots ... Ce post m'a complètement retournée ...
> A qui faut-il s'adresser pour se proposer comme FA ?


Ici Loulie  ::  http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-serbie-76938/

----------


## Oxo

Oui l'étau se resserre dans ma poitrine quand ce post remonte  :: 

Reposez en paix pauvres toutous... Plus de bobos...  ::

----------


## Loulie_

Merci Spatule

----------


## cassie60

::  ::  ::  ::  pour tous ,ces pauvres poilus que votre repos soit doux

----------


## chupachup

KENNY

----------


## Shanaa

tous ces loulous partis sans jamais avoir connu la chaleur d'un foyer  ::  ::  :: 

  ::

----------


## cacaoisis

des images insoutenables et pourtant c'est la triste réalité. si seulement leur mort servaient à rendre les humains "humains" cela serait une mince consolation.  REPOSEZ en paix mes anges!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos a tous ces anges

----------


## momo

Tu n étais qu un bébé...

----------


## Enka

Comme à chaque fois ... Pas de mots assez forts pour exprimer la peine et l' indignation. Dommage que l' amour des êtres que nous sommes sur ces sites et autres ... N' ait pas été plus fort et plus puissant que la haine et l' irresponsabilité de certains ...   ::  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Pauvre petit bonhomme  ::  ::  :: 


Il faut vite des adoptants avant que ce post voit une nouvelle photo s'ajouter  ::   :: 


 ::

----------


## Oxo

Rip Kenny  :: 
Quelle injustice!  ::

----------


## chupachup

Et me revoilà déjà....   :Frown:  ;( CLARK

GABI

MILO

MIRKO

----------


## Wilo

::  ces regards qui en disent long sur leur désespoir  ::  c'est terrible

----------


## Nathalie007

::   ::

----------


## Oxo

Reposez en paix beaux loulous et belles louloutes  ::  ::  :: 
Le temps a manqué pour que vous trouviez "maître à votre hauteur"

Une fois de plus merci à vos ange-gardiens qui vous soignent là bas.

----------


## oli83

::  ::  :: .....................

----------


## momo

Trop dur tous ces départs...

----------


## rafaela13

> ces regards qui en disent long sur leur désespoir  c'est terrible


oui  ::

----------


## chupachup

:Frown: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  (((((((((((((((((((((((((((  Parce que ya des soirs où c'est too much...... PAKO attendait sa famille depuis 2 ans, on a dit URGENCE il est petit, trop beau, trop mignon, dans sa niche, il se fait attaquer et bon ça a pas suffit. Encore une défaite.

----------


## Lili-kat

Quelle misère ...
C'est tellement effroyablement triste pour tous ces "anonymes " dont la liste des noms et des regards défile.
Mais lorsque ces drames touchent ceux qui nous étaient familiers ....... 
Saleté de vie, dieu qu'elle est moche parfois ...
Petit Pako, que ton repos soit doux, il n'y a plus que cette pensée, cet espoir pour la peine de vous savoir partis ainsi ... et si seuls.

----------


## Nathalie007

encore un loulou qui finit dans la mauvaise rubrique  ::

----------


## mariane

Pauvre petit PAKO  ::  . Repose en paix petit   ::   ::   ::

----------


## catoune 13

je suis le post sans rien dire car je n'ai rien à proposer.
Mais c'est vrai que des fois le soir, je me couche en revoyant leurs regards qui en disent si long sur leur détresse...

Toute cette misère, je n'y trouve pas de mots... Il y a des endroits où le destin semble plus cruel qu'à d'autres...

----------


## Darlow

:Frown:

----------


## moumoune

Il y a quelque temps, j'avais suggéré de faire venir PAKO à la SPA des Sables d'Olonne - Vous m'avez dit que vous préfériez le faire adopter directement - Pourtant, aux Sables, il était en sécurité - 
Non, pas PAKO - j'ai beaucoup de chagrin -

----------


## Kéline

moumoune, nous ne pouvons pas ramener tous nos loulous à la SPA de Château d'Olonne, elles ont déjà accueilli 10 de nos loulous, 6 sont encore en cours de sociabilisation pour avoir une chance d'être adopté ensuite.
Pako avait la chance de pouvoir être adopté directement, car sociable, personne n'a su lui donner cette chance....

----------


## moumoune

> moumoune, nous ne pouvons pas ramener tous nos loulous à la SPA de Château d'Olonne, elles ont déjà accueilli 10 de nos loulous, 6 sont encore en cours de sociabilisation pour avoir une chance d'être adopté ensuite.
> Pako avait la chance de pouvoir être adopté directement, car sociable, personne n'a su lui donner cette chance....


J'aurai pu lui donner cette chance mais j'en ai déjà 8 à la maison - J'en ai 2 qui sont très âgés et je me disais que j'adopterai Pako lorsque l'un partirait -
Je ne pensais pas à ce drame , surtout je ne pensais pas que ça lui arriverait à lui - Que je suis malheureuse ce soir - Pauvre Pako -

----------


## Kéline

Ne culpabilisez pas moumoune, ce n'est pas de votre faute  ::

----------


## momo

Et voilà...aujourd hui,c est toi petit ange qui te retrouve de l autre coté!!!!
Pourtant,tu ne demandais pas grand chose...juste une toute petite place.
C est horrible.

----------


## lynaaitou

Mon dieu je suis ce post est c'est terrible a en pleurer  :Frown:  triste triste triste et RE triste 
Dite moi quand il y'en a un de réserver il est mit en sécurité car plusieurs fois certains de réserver son DCD 

et les corps sont remit à un véto ??

----------


## chupachup

Il ny a pas vraiment d endroit securisés au refuge. Les chiens morts sont mis ds le trou creusé derriere le refuge...

----------


## loulouk

toutes ces pauvres petites victimes, 
victimes des hommes

c'est vraiment très triste ...

----------


## lynaaitou

tellement triste c'est terrible et si tragique qui s'occupe de ce refuge ? le refuge est-il cloturé pour assurer leur sécurité ??  :Frown:

----------


## cassie60

::  pour toute les petites victimes que votre repos soit doux nous qui n avons pu vous donner de la joie sur cette terre

----------


## chupachup

2 décès, ils ont chopé la piroplasmose. On est en train de prier pour qu'on ait pas une hécatombe au refuge.          Mon ptit DJO  :Frown: ((((((((((((((((((((((( Jsuis dégoutée, il était top top top  :Frown: ((((((( On n'a pas eu assez de temps pour lui trouver une famille  :Frown: ((

DJAN

 Si les tiques -porteuses- débarquent... on est foutu

----------


## loulouk

oh ben merde, 
petit djo je me souviens lui avoir fait une bannière il y a pas si longtemps ...

----------


## anniec

Quelle tristesse  ::

----------


## momo

La bannière ne t aura pas aidé petit DJO...

----------


## Darlow

:'(

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petits anges Quelle injustice

----------


## Oxo

Reposez en paix petits cœurs  :: 
Je prie pour que vos potes de refuge passent en travers, fichue maladie  ::

----------


## moumoune

Je ne sais plus quoi dire - D'abord Pako, ensuite la semaine dernière j'ai perdu mon bouledogue que j'adorais, et puis Djo pour lequel j'avais envisagé le faire revenir - Je porte malheur aux toutous alors, pour le moment, je n'en dis plus rien - J'ai du chagrin pour tous -

----------


## Kéline

Non moumoune, vous n'êtes pas responsable de ce qu'il leur arrive. Ils sont en danger là-bas.

----------


## chupachup

Je viens mettre à jour cette liste toujours trop longue...                                                                                                                                       RADE

KALY

VINKA

BOO

TODOR

TOFFY

ROCKY

ECKO

JAROD

JICKIE

----------


## florannie

::  ::  :: Reposez en paix gentil loulous.

----------


## Pialof

on déteste cette rubrique  ::  pauvres petits bouts si mignons, quel monde injuste ! doux repos  ::

----------


## candynet

Je reçois les alertes du post, et chaque fois c'est un crève coeur de voir le regard de ces loulous qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'être sauvés et de connaitre l'amour, la chaleur d'un foyer.
Merci à vous qui là bas sur le terrain, faites tout ce que vous pouvez pour soulager leur vie de misère chaque jour.
Pour nous derrière les écrans, quelle impuissance et quelle détresse ! même si leurs photos nous permettent d'avoir une pensée pour eux afin qu'ils ne soient pas morts dans la totale indifférence.
Courage Chupachup à vous et votre équipe, chaque minute et geste d'amour que vous leur donnez est leur seul espoir.

----------


## momo

Toutes ces bouilles d amour qui ne connaitront jamais la chaleur et le bonheur d avoir une maison,un bon dodo,des calinous,des bisous,une moman et un papa...c est tellement triste et frustrant de ne rien pouvoir faire!!!!
Doux repos petits cœurs

----------


## Aloaniz

Je suis désolée pour ces petits loulous
c'est tellement triste 
on pense bien a vous et au travail énorme que vous faite pour eux!

----------


## astarteisis

Bon je vais dire des bêtises... mais ca ne serait pas plus simple d'avoir 2 ou 3 familles d'accueil quitte à les rémunérer ( un peu) en faisant parrainer les chiens qu'elles gardent ' je participerai) pour mettre à l'abri les plus fragiles et surtout ceux qui sont réservés en attendant leur départ Je sais que vous faites ce que vous pouvez et que la conjecture humaine et matérielle n'est pas bonne sur place ( c'est un euphémisme)mais je constate que la plupart des chiens trucidés par les autres sont les plus  fragiles attendrissants qui auraient sans doute trouvé preneur .. si on avait eu le temps de chercher des adoptants pu des FA Je me mets aussi à la place des gens qui ont réservé un chien , l'attendent ont préparé son petit panier, s'y sont déjà attachés  et apprennent "ben non vous l'aurez pas .. les autres l'ont bouffé" C'est très motivant pour recommencer . J'ai lu sur d'autres post que dans d'autres pays ( Espagne par exemple) des qu'un chien est réservé on le vaccine et hop! en pension ou famille d'accueil pour qu'il ne lui arrive rien Ce n'est nullement une critique de vos actions . je comprends que ce n'est pas facile ...mais on pouvais s'organiser un peu pour limiter les dégâts Bon courage à tous Amicalement

----------


## SCOOBY

Je viens de lire les 33 pages, je vois même plus mon écran aveuglée par mes larmes.... c'est pas un refuge c'est un mouroir ! Comme quelqu'un l'a déjà dit bah oui ils seraient mieux errants ! 

Je sais plus quoi dire je suis boulversée, écoeurée, horrifiée. J'espère de tout mon coeur qu'il y a un paradis pour tous ces toutous et qu'ils y sont et heureux !

Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour tenir le coup, je crois que j'aurais pété un plomb mais sévère c'est insupportable !!!! Ca devrait être diffusé partout !

----------


## chupachup

DORA

----------


## Wilo

petite mère, quelle tristesse  ::

----------


## mariane

::  ::  ::   RIP pauvre louloute.

----------


## Oxo

Repose en paix Choupette  ::

----------


## cassie60

Que ton repos soit doux au paradis des poilus
toujours très triste d'ouvrir ce post 
je vous admire tous par votre volonté surtout votre courage

----------


## chupachup

ROCKY a été sauvé des combats de chiens... Ses dents ont été arrachées afin qu'il ne puisse pas se défendre. Il a malheureusement dû être euthanasié...

----------


## Wilo

::  quelle tristesse, toujours la barbarie envers les plus faibles  ::

----------


## cassie60

Un innocent victime de la barbarie
te voilà délivré ROCKY Repose en paix 
De la haut, tu veilleras sur ceux qui t'ont donné un peu de chaleur sans oublier tes compagnons d'infortune

----------


## mariane

Quels sauvages, ceux qui t'ont fait ça  ::  

 ::  ::  ::  Repose en paix ROCKY  ::  pauvre p'ti loulou  ::

----------


## teddy82

:: Repose en paix Quelle honte l'humain

----------


## Oxo

Pauvre loulou, je regrette tant que tu ais subis ce sort atroce  ::  ::  :: 
J'espère que le sort s'acharnera sur tes bourreaux  :: 
Repose en paix petit bonhomme  ::  Plus de bobos!

----------


## cacaoisis

difficile a voir pourquoi tant de cruauté! que faire pour faire stériliser les chiens là bas cela couterait peut être moins cher que d'en rapatrier et regarder les autres mourir de froid et de cruauté! c'est une question, pas une critique? car au quotidien nous sommes confrontés à la misère des chiens en France plus ceux des autres pays et notre impuissance est grande

----------


## chupachup

Il y a déjà (heureusement!!!) des campagnes de stérilisation en Serbie! Tous les chiens du refuge sont stérilisés, tout ceux qui entrent, ne sortent pas sans avoir été stérilisés. Nous avons même effectué une campagne pour 20 chiens d'un camp de gitants, 20 stérilisations gratuites, chiennes relachées ensuite. Toutes les semaines, les gens peuvent amener leur chien au refuge pour une stérilisation gratuite.
On ne peut pas faire mieux.

----------


## cacaoisis

merci pour ce renseignement j'espère que petit à petit il y aura moins de cruauté et de malheur dans le monde animal ! merci aussi pour votre dévouement et votre courage. Personnellement j'en ai recueilli 7 je ne peux faire hélas mieux sauf tricoter des manteaux et covoiturage dans ma région!

----------


## Chantal

Le triste regard de ROCKY  :: , on peut y lire toute la détresse, l'incompréhension et le questionnement du monde. POURQUOI tant de méchanceté contre les chiens ?

----------


## momo

L humain dans toute sa splendeur...à vomir.

Petit bonhomme,tu as eu le malheur de croiser les mauvaises personnes et tu l as payé de ta vie...doux repos petit ange.

----------


## chupachup

Pour se rassurer on peut se dire qu'il est parti "dignement" et pas dans d'atroces souffrances, la peau arrachée, le sans qui coule etc...

----------


## candynet

Toujours aussi impuissante face à tous ces loulous qui s'en vont sans avoir eu la chance de vivre quelques jours dans un foyer aimant.
Difficile d'ouvrir ce post quand je reçois les alertes, mais je le fais pour la mémoire de tous ces innocents envolés trop tôt, et pour votre travail Choupachup. Merci pour ce que vous faites pour tous ces abandonnés.

----------


## teddy82

:: Quelle injustice dans ce monde

----------


## vieux-os

ce post m arrache les tripes a chaques mauvaises  nouvelles  ::  moi je dis un grand bravo a tous les bénévoles du refuge  qui luttent et se battent chaques jours  au sauvetages de ces miséreux ,vous etes des gens exceptionnels ,  avec un  grand cur sur la main , jamais je n arriverai a la hauteur  de ces bénévoles ,  mon cur ne tiendrai  sans doute pas le coup devant toute cette souffrance .... ::   reposez  en paix gentils loulous  :: .... et allez au diable les tortionnaire...... ::  MERCI A TOUS CES BENEVOLES  QUI NE BAISSENT PAS LES BRAS ..... ::

----------


## chupachup

Merci vieux os  :Smile: 
Pour le moment pas d'autres mauvaises nouvelles, on espère que ça va durer :s

----------


## chupachup

J'ai parlé trop vite  :Frown: 
Hier la meute a tué notre petit Chen, qu'on venait de commencer à préparer pour l'Europe



EN SPOILER, petit Chen au paradis....



Spoiler:  




 




 ::

----------


## luminette

Quelle horreur pour Chen, une vie de misère qui allait peut-être s'améliorer. Et finalement, la mort l'a happé avant...

 ::

----------


## lanat

quelle horreur pauvre petit n'y avait il pas moyen de le mettre à l'abri de cette mort atroce ? Pas de surveillance? il semblait si petit et jeune  !         l'expression de terreur qu'il a gardé dans la mort....

----------


## chupachup

Comme répété un million de fois, il y a trop de chiens au refuge, les employés ne savent plus où les mettre. Il n'y a pas d'endroit "à l'abri".
Plusieurs SOS ont été fait, nous n'avons pas assez d'adoptants pour nos chiens, résultats ils sont tjs plus nombreux, tous les jours des nouveaux chiens arrivent et ils finissent par s'entretuer. Dès qu'un nouveau arrive, l'équilibre de la meut est changée, perturbée et il en résulte des combats, attaques mortelles.

----------


## cassie60

Pauvre petite victime ,repose en paix

----------


## lanat

Oui Chupa je sais les bénévoles font tout leur possible je sais bien mais c'est tellement terrible... MERCI pour tout ce que vous essayé de faire pour eux vous avez vraiment du mérite.

----------


## mariane

::  ::  ::  Pauvre ti loulou. Repose en paix petit CHEN  ::

----------


## teddy82

:: Tendre et doux repos petit ange Injuste cette vie

----------


## Oxo

Repose en paix bonhomme  ::  

Malgré votre bienveillance, l'inévitable se produit. Vous qui êtes sur place, qui découvrez chaque matin "l'horreur", la perte de l'un ou l'autre de vos chérubins, comment vous rendre hommage? Quels mots pour soulager votre douleur, votre déception à chaque macabre découverte?  :: 
Vos efforts paient à chaque départ de l'un d'entre eux vers une vie meilleure, malheureusement tous n'auront pas cette chance mais ils vous ont, et ça c'est déjà énorme.  ::  Une caresse, un peu de croquettes, c'est déjà tant pour celui qui dans la rue serait mort de faim voir bien pire... 

Que des mots me direz vous de mon pas de calais, bien loin de tout ça. Pourtant nous sommes beaucoup qui aimerions faire plus, un don conséquent pour peut-être améliorer la structure, plus de bénévoles peut-être. Ne nous cachons pas que c'est l'argent qui manque cruellement... 

Un très sincère et grand merci à vous là-bas qui vous démenez comme vous pouvez pour eux!!!  ::

----------


## OSKARETTE

Tout comme Oxo, du côté de Lille on pense la même chose et on a le coeur serré.

----------


## KaiKo

Bonjour, j'ai été voir sur votre site, les photos sont justes horribles  :Frown:

----------


## Julie Var

Je déteste cette rubrique...... tous ces pauvres loulous morts de maladie ou attaqués.... je tire mon chapeau au bénévole, ici le combat est difficile, chez vous il est insoutenable :'(

----------


## chupachup

Et notre petit Buksi complète depuis hier notre liste macabre  :Frown:  la piro l'a emporté...

----------


## Daysie433

quelle horreur mourir de cette façon, pauvres petits coeurs  ::

----------


## chupachup

Je met malheureusement à jour cette liste si triste et sans fin 

IRMA

BONGO

PEPITO

MAGNUM

FLY

OLIVER

----------


## chupachup

GEORGE

----------


## Daysie433

*quelle tristesse toutes ces petites vies éteintes 

reposez en paix pauvres petits loups*

----------


## luminette

George avait l'air tout jeune. Et Fly, je pense souvent à elle...
Puissent-ils trouver la sérénité là où ils sont désormais.  ::

----------


## momo

Encore des petites bouilles qui n ont pas eu le temps de connaitre un peu de bonheur...

----------


## bb38

Qu'ils reposent tous en paix 
Qu'ils sachent qu'on ne les oublient pas, ils font parties de notre vie, par le biais du post dans "sos appels divers"

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos jolis petits anges ::

----------


## Oxo

Reposez en paix les loulous  :: 
C'est si dur de vous voir dans cette rubrique  ::

----------


## luminette

On ne vous oublie pas...  :: 

Nobody's dog fait le maximum pour éviter que d'autres ne se retrouvent dans cette rubrique.

----------


## chupachup

Petit chiot atteint de la maladie de carré...s'est envolé tout là haut...

----------


## aurore

Oh petit bouchon...  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*pauvre petit bébé, vole au paradis petit coeur*  ::

----------


## cherchi

::  ::

----------


## chupachup

ZARA

----------


## maestro

::

----------


## florannie

::

----------


## teddy82

Doux repos joli petit bébé ::

----------

